#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-11
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, do you want to try do those feisty changes i didnt do (for lack of finding changelogs)?
<Burgundavia> yep, will do
<Burgundavia> eating dinner
* somerville32 m
<Burgundavia> hey somerville32
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you around to help spell check?
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Hi :)
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, yep, soon
<Burgundavia> excellent
<Burgundavia> lets get this beast out
* somerville32 boots up gobby.
<somerville32> My new best friend is /exec in xhcat <g>
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, see gobby
<elkbuntu> meh, you beat me to it
<Burgundavia> let talks about next weeks
<somerville32> k
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ?
<tonyyarusso> s/let talks/let's talk/
<tonyyarusso> s/weeks/week's/
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> wrong
<tonyyarusso> Mmm, maybe.  Pretty sure though.
<Burgundavia> some of this week was slowed down by some of my stuff
<Burgundavia> would it be worth editing the template to add notes on how to edit each section, so that people can just jump in?
<tonyyarusso> I'd think so.
<tonyyarusso> (I will likely continue to be useless for the next one, but can do the next two after that hopefully)
<Burgundavia> I probably should also dump the feisty changes stuff on the wiki each night or so
<tonyyarusso> The easier we make entry, the more peope we can pull in.
<Burgundavia> leaving it in gobby: mistake or not?
<somerville32> Burgundavia: The fridge has been pretty slow lately. We should pimp UWN there. <g>
<Burgundavia> we do
<Burgundavia> I will write something
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> I don't think UWN 23 got announced
<tonyyarusso> Frankly, I like the idea of having the in-progress one in Gobby start-to-finish, but that's just me.
<Burgundavia> hmm, it might not have
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, lemme read up
<somerville32> The thing I like about having it in the wiki is that I can work on it anywhere there is a web connection
<Burgundavia> yes, that is nice
<somerville32> ie. no need to install gobby
<Burgundavia> I wish the wiki did collaborative editing
<elkbuntu> um, yeah, wiki is nice, it's only the final sprint we need gobby for
<elkbuntu> tbh
* somerville32 agrees.
<tonyyarusso> Having it in Gobby would be my own little utopia, practically speaking, yeah, it makes more sense on the wiki.
<Burgundavia> SynchroEdit works for Firefox 1.0-2.0 (and other Mozilla-class browsers such as Camino and Flock). It supports rich-text documents. SynchroEdit relies on W3C DOM Event change extensions which IE and other browsers do not yet support. Open-source (MPL and GPL). Java server-side and JavaScript client. The protocol is open and documented in the SynchroEdit Development Wiki. A proof-of-concept version of SynchroEdit demonstra
<Burgundavia> ting integration with MediaWiki is available as patches, but is intended to eventually be a plugin or extension to MediaWiki proper.
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, it'd be nice for the SA Parliament thing to get a fridge showing, seperate from the UWN, if you could arrange that?
<tonyyarusso> Interesting concept
<Burgundavia> sure
<somerville32> What about a new team of the week section?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, there's an extent to how many sections we can pack in
<tonyyarusso> That could be cool, although I doubt we'll have on every time.
<Burgundavia>  ... of the week haven't work well, unless we get somebody to write it
<Burgundavia> if we move to "beats", that woudl work
<somerville32> ie. We could promote teams like ubuntu-qa, ubuntu-bugs, ubuntu-dev, xubuntu-team, telepathy, etc. and get people educated about their purpose, how to get involved, etc.
<elkbuntu> and i suspect, or i hope, that with the debaday thing being revived, we'll be able to source stuff from that
<tonyyarusso> On a different tack, rather than being a hilight of existing things, are new teams even announced anywhere right now?
<Burgundavia> not really
<somerville32> I don't mind writing a team of the week thing
<tonyyarusso> Maybe we could do that much, a once-a-month roundup of new ones that have started perhaps.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, we've started with the LoCos, but there's no problem adding team announcements to the community news section
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Righto
<tonyyarusso> We'd probably get some hugs from jono too
<elkbuntu> in fact, i personally encourage it
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, indeed
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Hmmm
<elkbuntu> eep, i made my leg bleed and it wont stop... stupid ingrown hair
<Burgundavia> right now our challenge is scaling, not content
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, yeah
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ingrown...hair?
<Burgundavia> we need to figure out how to release on time each week
<tonyyarusso> True.
<tonyyarusso> More people would help that, hence my support of "make this really easy" instructions in the template
<elkbuntu> yep
<Burgundavia> should we also move to "beats"?
<tonyyarusso> Also, I get the feeling there are a lot of people that would be willing to help that just don't know we're here.
<tonyyarusso> "beats"?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i think so
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, focus areas
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Ah, as in Burgundavia does Feisty changes, etc.
<tonyyarusso> ?
<somerville32> UWN 24 was ready to be released EXCEPT for the stuff that currently requires Burgundavia 
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: enforcable deadlines with each person having an understudy [fallback person, whatever]  notified ASAP if the person assigned to said task won't be able to finish it prior to deadline?
<elkbuntu> ie, me do locos, cody do community news, corey.. yeah
<tonyyarusso> Makes sense.
<Burgundavia> somerville32: yep, stuff that required me this week fell down
<elkbuntu> somerville32, because he tries to do too much. beats would sort of help stop him :
<Burgundavia> bottlenecking on anybody is bad, except for the final sending
<tonyyarusso> I'm good at spellchecking and finding press stuff usually (imo anyway)
<somerville32> Maybe we should have a policy that articles get deferred automatically if they aren't ready on time?
<elkbuntu> i think this is a perfect excuse to discuss a meeting time
<Burgundavia> sure, but we shoudl define "core" and "secondary" articles
<somerville32> Good idea
<Burgundavia> why don't we pull the template into gobby and work on it?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: true
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> As for a meeting, I think we're the only ones that regularly contribute so I guess this IS a meeting <g>
<elkbuntu> somerville32, not a full one
<elkbuntu> and there was no prior warning for peopel to work around
<tonyyarusso> If we have a meeting, it would be useful to have two parts: How to get involved; and the more in-depth.  Publicize as widely as possible, and get new folks to the first half, and if they want to jump in right away they can stick around for the second.
<Burgundavia> this is a brainstorm, not a meeting
<Burgundavia> ok, template up
<tonyyarusso> It would be very very useful to have a meeting that intends to include more people than those who already do work.
* somerville32 nods as he watches the brains storm about.
<tonyyarusso> Oh boo
<tonyyarusso> No server IP in the topic - always gotta grab it from the wiki.
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: who controls the dns for devbuntu.org?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, MitchM_
<Burgundavia> we should point gobby.devubuntu.org at something stable
<elkbuntu> we could ask him if he can set up a gobby on it
<Burgundavia> that woudl work
<Burgundavia> poningrus occasionally changes, his IP, rather
<elkbuntu> yep
<Burgundavia> ok, start volunteering for jobs
<tonyyarusso> Meaning throw your name next to something that looks good for you?
<Burgundavia> yep, choose what you want to do
<somerville32> Gah
<somerville32> I was busy working on adding comments and what not while you guys scooped up all the jobs :P
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> somerville32: don't just list the format as "see last UWN"
<Burgundavia> list what it is
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I was just going to go looking for some of those
<Burgundavia> good
<Burgundavia> ok, copying the beats section to the editing policies page
<Burgundavia> somerville32, elkbuntu: editing the template?
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Heavily
<Burgundavia> somebody want to write up a short summary of this discussion and get it on the -marketing team?
<somerville32> The ml?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> I am going to release 24
<somerville32> Sure.
<somerville32> One sec
<somerville32> I found something that needs fixing
<Burgundavia> ok
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> grr
<poningru> stupid xchat
<somerville32> !wtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> :D
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> somerville32: btw gl with membership on tuesday
<somerville32> Thanks! :)
<somerville32> Burgundavia, done
<Burgundavia> can you copy it back
<Burgundavia> I am trying to remember the bleedin -new moderator password
<somerville32> I edited the wiki directly
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<Burgundavia> poningru: greetings
<Burgundavia> can you cleanup your server?
<Burgundavia> everything but the template
<poningru> yep
<Burgundavia> oh, waiting, leave the "lookingforwardatfeisty" doc as well
<poningru> k
<poningru> wait what about the fr stuff?
<poningru> Burgundavia^^
<Burgundavia> leave the non-english stuff
<rjian> hello guys seems all ur busy.. :)
<somerville32> Oh no!
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: ?
<somerville32> "Can not assign requested address"
* somerville32 was disconnected.
<somerville32> and can't reconnect
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: same here
<tonyyarusso> poningru: ? ^^
<somerville32> I hope the changes aren't lost
<poningru> uh thats cause
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> yeah I am shutting stuff down
<poningru> :(
<poningru> hold on I can bring it back up
<poningru> sorry
<somerville32> I can host on an AMD dual core if need be, haha <g>
<poningru> should have warned you guys
<Burgundavia> just don't lose our stuff
<poningru> somerville32: it was from Burgundavia's request
<poningru> how about this I will bring stuff backup and then finish up what you guys were doing 
<somerville32> I saved a copy locally
<poningru> its backup 
<Burgundavia> I have an issue: I don't remember the -news moderation password and I don't have it written down...
<poningru> Burgundavia: I am assuming jane would know
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Bad Corey.
* tonyyarusso points to Revelation
<poningru> somerville32: try connecting see if its backup
<somerville32> Whats the passwd again? ufl@ftw ?
<poningru> yes
<poningru> which we will come jan 12
<poningru> GO GATOR ;)
<Burgundavia> somerville32: template is an old copy
<Burgundavia> please copy yours over it
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Aaaah, now I understand the pw
<poningru> tonyyarusso: :D
<poningru> somerville32, tonyyarusso: let me know when you guys are done
<Burgundavia> somerville32: can I leave you with the template and copying it back to the wiki?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I don't think I have anything left - was idling
* somerville32 nods at Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> cool
<somerville32> I think we're pretty much done now anyhow
<poningru> which docs did you make changes to?
<poningru> somerville32: 
<poningru> which one should I save?
<somerville32> Template
<poningru> Template or Template (2)
<somerville32> I copied and pasted Template (2) over Template
<poningru> ah ok cool
<poningru> thanks
<poningru> gaah someone is still editing :(
<tonyyarusso> who?
<poningru> somerville32
<Burgundavia> somerville32: pull the template down and edit locally
* somerville32 is still editing :P
<somerville32> ok ok
* somerville32 is reayd.
<somerville32> *ready
<poningru> ok stopping now
<somerville32> Are we done editing the template in Gobby? Can I upload to wiki now?
<Burgundavia> yep, at your discretion
<Burgundavia> ping me when you are done
<Burgundavia> poningru: you nuked 25 yet? please don't
<poningru> well I havent nuked anything
<poningru> just moving the autosave file around
<poningru> do you want me to bring it back up with everything?
<poningru> Burgundavia^^
<Burgundavia> nope, just 25, the feisty doc and those nonenglish ones
<Burgundavia> somerville32: you dropped the template yet?
<somerville32> Still adding a few tweaks
<poningru> ok
<somerville32> Ok, uploaded to wiki
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Why is sneak peek and rss feeds under bug stats?
<Burgundavia> shouldn't be
<Burgundavia> is an error
<Burgundavia> fixed
<Burgundavia> do you want to startup 25 or shall i?
<somerville32> 25 is already started
<somerville32> Do we want to delete and recreate with new template?
<Burgundavia> on the wiki?
<Burgundavia> munge it together
<somerville32> Oh boy
<somerville32> Nothing really _needs_ to be copied over
<somerville32> The only main difference is the comments
<somerville32> Do you still want me to merge the two?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> I just send an email to the list to that effect
<somerville32> Burgundavia, I thought you wanted me to e-mail the list with a recapp.
<Burgundavia> I already did :)
<Burgundavia> had to do some of the work
<Burgundavia> question: has the osaf produced anything useful?
<Burgundavia> osaf has 22 people working full time on what, exactly?
<Madpilot> osaf?
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, wrong bloody chan
<Burgundavia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Source_Applications_Foundation
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> Burgundavia: the primary osaf contribution is actually office space
<Burgundavia> heh
<poningru> to Mitchell baker, CC, and a bunch of other people
<Burgundavia> I suppose that is good
* poningru visited the office couple of years ago
<Burgundavia> still, they could work directly on a DE
<Burgundavia> accomplish more, get more code into people's hands fater
<Burgundavia> faster
<poningru> oh yeah
<poningru> they wasted a lot of monies on that crappy calendar project
<poningru> if they had just stuck the people on sunbird...
<poningru> but that was primarily nih problem
<poningru> they are an all mac shop
<poningru> yeah go figure
<poningru> and they needed a mac calendar
<Burgundavia> there stuff looks very OS Xy
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> sobby should be backup with everything
<poningru> err everything as in the stuff that was requested
<somerville32> Did you get the password?
<Burgundavia> nah, waiting on rt
<somerville32> Who else has it?
<Burgundavia> nobody
<Burgundavia> the issue that I have every other password in my email
<somerville32> hehe
<poningru> ...
<poningru> Burgundavia: dude use the gnome password keyring
<Burgundavia> not going to work
<Burgundavia> there is a nasty bug in mailman, that only allows it to save one password
<Burgundavia> because for some reason firefox sees all the login screens for mailman as the same page
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> hmm
* poningru searches bmo
<somerville32> Burgundavia, I'm going to modify front page for UWN to point to UWN 24 and 45
<somerville32> *25
<Burgundavia> ok
<somerville32> Are we going to spruce "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Contacts" up a bit?
<Burgundavia> hmm, need to merge that into a Beats page, I think
<somerville32> It should be noted that UWN25 is suppose to be released tomorrow
<Burgundavia> I realize that
<tonyyarusso> yikes
<tonyyarusso> Well, at 22:00 UTC tomorrow onward I am very much free for some major hacking.
<tonyyarusso> (That's when my exam ends, and the next one after that is Friday)
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> "[02:47]  <Burgundavia> I realize that"
<somerville32> "[02:51]  * Burgundavia has quit (Remote closed the connection)"
<somerville32> <g>
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: btw, your personal wiki page has a dead link (HotAirProducers)
<Burgundavia> ok, keybinding ctrl-alt-home to open tomboy when it is right next to bksp is a bad idea
<somerville32> <g>
<somerville32> btw, I have edit lock on uwn 25 right now
<Burgundavia> no worries
<somerville32> Why don't we move to gobby now and get UWN 25 finished (for the most part) tonight?
<Burgundavia> because I am about to head to bed
<Burgundavia> need to be at work moderately early tonight
<Burgundavia> tomorrow, rather
<somerville32> Alright. I'll finish everything except changes in feisty
<somerville32> (and I'll also leave Mark's letter for tomorrow too)
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> hey Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia, be back in like 10
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks for the help :)
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Finished community spotlight section
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia, back
<Burgundavia> Admiral_Chicago: for the marketing stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> some of that is off nixternal's page
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not really mine, i took his template so I have to fix it
<Burgundavia> righrt
<Burgundavia> the ubuntu magazine is dormant
<Burgundavia> for the bugs, list specific bug numberfs
<Admiral_Chicago> i just read that
<Burgundavia> link to the work you have done with jjesse
<Burgundavia> and the first sentence of the marketing stuff, about redesigning
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia, hold on a sec, none of that is mine
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<Admiral_Chicago> let me fix that
<somerville32> WOOT!!
<somerville32> http://www.osnews.com/story.php/16681/Ubuntu-King-of-Distros-for-2006/
<Admiral_Chicago> sweet!
<poningru> MINDSHARE!!!
<poningru> Obey UBUNTU
<Burgundavia> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=1 <-- I bring you back to earth with this
<tonyyarusso> awww
<somerville32> What the poo
<Burgundavia> been a while coming
<Burgundavia> 10.1 matched us and they just released 10.2
<somerville32> Is OpenSuse 10.2 really good?
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> suse have a lot of their own crap
<Burgundavia> major issues with packages and installing
<lotusleaf> I tried 10, haven't bothered with anything since
<lotusleaf> I used to use it for years, even prior to Novell
<Burgundavia> a crackish mix of GNOME and KDE stuff, due to the Ximian and SUSE legacies clashing
<Burgundavia> small archives, nothing like what we and debian provide
* somerville32 nods
<somerville32> Can someone who knows a bit more about the Kurdish stuff do an article in this weeks UWN?
<somerville32> Here is an article I found: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/12/05/2134243
<Burgundavia> that is already in 24
<somerville32> We need a followup though
<Burgundavia> yep
<somerville32> 24 didn't have much
<somerville32> Ok, here is what is left for UWN 25:
<somerville32>     *
<somerville32>       Mark's open letter to OpenSUSE
<somerville32>     *
<somerville32>       Kurdish follow-up article
<somerville32>     *
<somerville32>       More press related articles
<somerville32>     *
<somerville32>       Feisty changes
<somerville32> Then the pre-release stuff and we are done
<somerville32> Yea! :] 
<tonyyarusso> For a moment there I thought I was looking at #ubuntu and was about to mutter something about pastebins.
<somerville32> ;] 
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreddyMartinez#preview
<Admiral_Chicago> some more edits, can you provide feedback
<Admiral_Chicago> actually the link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreddyMartinez
<Burgundavia> Admiral_Chicago: ok, good
<Burgundavia> for the chicago stuff, list concrete things have done
<Burgundavia> such as "Attended X conference" or "Manned booth at X"
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: On the PGP key, you can make the link text just be the Key ID.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, that is a good idea, I can build more on that as we get going
<Admiral_Chicago> err as I look back at the page
<Burgundavia> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/334327/easy_linux_install_ubuntu_6_10/
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia, last one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreddyMartinez
<Admiral_Chicago> does that add more information?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> i wish i had some bugs I reportedh
<Admiral_Chicago> wait i do have some...let me check my inbox
<somerville32> What about my wiki page?
<somerville32> Is mine good? :] 
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32, link ?
<Admiral_Chicago> would this be a good one to add https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/72522
<somerville32> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CodySomerville
<Admiral_Chicago> oh somerville32 i've seen it before, you talked to elkbuntu about it
<somerville32> Cool :] 
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32, i'd be more specific, especially some examples about what you've done
<Admiral_Chicago> for example, some bugs you triaged
<somerville32> I have links
<somerville32> :] 
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i didn't open them
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm going to do homework
<Admiral_Chicago> ttul
<somerville32> Bye
<poningru> nn all
<atoponce> jenda: give up on dvorak?
<jenda> atoponce: never, why?
* jenda 's been using it for over a year
* atoponce just noticed that you're not in #dvorak. nudge nudge
<jenda> my bad, sorry :)
<jenda> my client freaked out, yesterday :)
<jenda> so I disconnected... I always lose valuable channels that way - thanks for finding it back for me :)
<atoponce> hehe. i thought we lost a typist
<atoponce> btw- the posters rock. just got from my loco meet two days ago, and they are sweet
<atoponce> putting it up in my cubicle at work
<atoponce> i'll get my IT dept converted just fet
<atoponce> s/fet/yet/
<atoponce> brb
<MitchM_> Someone pinged me whilst I was away.
<danbuchWork> hallo beuno!
<beuno> hey there  ;D
<danbuchWork> okay, so Jenda brought me into the fold with DIY/SpreadUbuntu...
<danbuchWork> and if he's round, I'd love to have him pop in and correct me when needed
* beuno looks around
<danbuchWork> so what we've been talking about is the struggle with whether or not DIY should have a full-blown CMS in the back
<beuno> yeah, I agree that it should be:
* jenda pops in
<beuno> 1) simple to add content
<jenda> hello :)
<beuno> 2) simple to maintain and modify
<danbuchWork> hallo Jenda!
<beuno> hellos
<danbuchWork> beuno: agreed
<jenda> atoponce: thanks, glad you like them :)
<atoponce> yeah. they're cool
<danbuchWork> ...with the biggest concern (for me, at least) that it not get out of hand
<beuno> is there any examples of what content there would be on each section?
<danbuchWork> with too many contributions / diluted marketing message, etc.
<danbuchWork> there are plenty of wallpapers around :-P
<beuno> maybe by taking a look at each I can start narrowing the options
<danbuchWork> I know that Jenda's been working on T-shirts, too
<danbuchWork> We've got the Brochure, HanZo and MadPilot's posters
<danbuchWork> plenty of stickers...
<jenda> hehe
<beuno> ok, I was aiming at "type" of content
<beuno> graphics
<danbuchWork> as in: the site design?   /me a bit confused (sorry)
<beuno> with some sort of preview + svg or ai or whatever
<jenda> beuno: I'd aim for anything that can serve to spread ubuntu - both the official looking things and the not-so official.
<beuno> what I'm trying to visualize is how to present the content
<beuno> and when I have that in my head
<jenda> eg. pschulz01's brochure is the official type, one that Canonical made, and it fits the Ubuntu branding very well. The posters are made by a comix artist, and look more unofficial.
<beuno> I'll start narrowing down the backend options to present the content needed
<jenda> (although canonical approved them)
<jenda> aha
<beuno> I've read that they're would be walkthroughs
<jenda> yes, I'd like that to happen.
<danbuchWork> and the possibility for "suppliers" to advertise their wares
<jenda> advertise in the informative way, not in the spamming way :)
<beuno> so up to know we have, different ways of showing "images" that will be for tshirts, poster, etc
<danbuchWork> jenda: right :-D
<beuno> files like PDF for brochures
<danbuchWork> ...and possible "order forms"
<beuno> and walkthroughs in some sort of HTML
<danbuchWork> right
<beuno> so, the images I can cook up something clean and simple in PHP
<beuno> let some admin upload via a form or just drop it into a folder
<danbuchWork> beuno: when you're talking about presentation, are you talking about altering the CSS layout, or how the content is delivered?
<beuno> the walkthroughs actually pose the most problems
<beuno> how the content is delivered, and what is (to me) more crucial, how it's stored
<danbuchWork> gotcha /me not confused anymore
<beuno> (in the database, random html files, txt, wiki, etc)
<beuno> ;D
<danbuchWork> are you thinking that a CMS might be in order?
<beuno> well, for the walkthroughs to be easy and user friendly at the same time I think we'll have to go with some sort of wiki or (this I like more), modified wordpres
<beuno> wordpress let's you play with HTML tags, which I like more then wiki tags
<danbuchWork> I'd be okay with that.  /me don't have any experience with wordpress, but I hear it's fun :-D
<beuno> so basically anyone can send the walkthrough in any format
* atoponce gets frustrated with wikis easily
<beuno> and it would be some work on our part on adding it to wordpress (copy n paste most of the time)
<beuno> ataponce, I'm glad I'm not alone
<danbuchWork> That'd be nice, yes...  non-standardized wiki markup makes jack a dull boy
<atoponce> beuno: i always have to keep a syntax of the current wiki system that i'm using nearby. too confusing between wikis i think
<danbuchWork> atopence: I second the motion
<atoponce> dokuwiki, mediawiki, etc,... :)
<beuno> yes, on the other hand, HTML I think is easier to deal with, and depending on the type of content, you wouldn't even have to leave the WYSIWYG
<danbuchWork> beuno: were you thinking of using wordpress for only a portion of DIY, so that we can have tighter admin of the more "static" pages?
<beuno> exactly
<danbuchWork> gute :-D
<danbuchWork> well, then, I guess we've got a path to start down
<beuno> the static pages can be *in* wordpress, or even completly out of it
<danbuchWork> are you willing to attack the "howto" section via wordpress, along with whatever else fits that mold?
<beuno> as long as we keep the walkthroughs-type of content in it to make it managable
<danbuchWork> right
<beuno> yeap, absolutly
<beuno> seems like a good place to start
* danbuchWork is looking forward to his next bzr update  :-D
<beuno> I'm thinking something else for the images and stuff, something custom, but I'll take a look at wordpress plugins before I go down that road
<beuno> lol
<danbuchWork> beuno: you'll be so kind as to bzr update/add/commit/push yes?
<beuno> yeah, I've used CVS before, so I don't think bzr will pose any problems
<danbuchWork> then you're way ahead of _me_ :-D
<beuno> ;D
* atoponce needs to learn bzr one of these days...
<beuno> the commits go straight to the diy.devubuntu.com website?
<danbuchWork> beuno: what was the URL of your copy of DIY?
<danbuchWork> beuno: no... sorry
<danbuchWork> devubuntu.com requires ftp access
<beuno> http://uluga.com.ar/diy
<danbuchWork> but I'll put it up there as soon as I bzr update
<beuno> ok, well, then I'll test it on my server, and when it gets some shape, I'll commit it to bzr
<beuno> and then it's your problem  ;D
<beuno> the only thing we might need to workout is the MySQL db and all that
<beuno> but again, I can use it on my server while we go back and forth
<danbuchWork> beuno:  and you can always send over a .sql file so we can get in sync :-)
<beuno> danbuckWork, maybe you can do the layout for "howto" section so I can integrate the PHP into it?
<danbuchWork> in HTML, you mean?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> HTML
<danbuchWork> will do
<beuno> I'll get working on the backend
<danbuchWork> exshellent
<beuno> and I'll try to *draw* what I see that section looking like, as far as what goes where
<beuno> for example:  "latest additions", "10 must-see's", etc
<jenda> <danbuchWork> That'd be nice, yes...  non-standardized wiki markup makes jack a dull boy
<jenda> lol :)
<jenda> I'm catching up with the log.
<beuno> I'm going out to lunch, I'll be back in a while
<jenda> later
<beuno> I'll leave this open so I can catch up
<beuno> ba byes
<jenda> Sounds great to me
<jenda> I'm sorry I didn't participate more ;)
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> some wild design changes there :)
<danbuchWork> jenda: I hope that I responded correctly to feedback ;-)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'm still looking at it and thinking :)
<jenda> It's...
<danbuchWork> my biggest concern this time 'round was making it SVGA-friendly.. 
<jenda> it's ber cool, for sure.
<jenda> I'm just thinking if perhaps it shouldn't be just a tidbit more verbose.
<jenda> Can we do tooltips?
<danbuchWork> tis good to hear :-D  ... did you try already ;-)
<danbuchWork> ?
<jenda> argh :)
<jenda> danbuchWork: great work.
<danbuchWork> is the verbage to your liking on the tooltips?
<jenda> design:
<jenda> we don't offer them the option of designing.
<danbuchWork> hrm
<jenda> It should say: Submit your own designs
<jenda> maybe
<jenda> no
<jenda> :)
<danbuchWork> we don't *want* to, or we don't *yet* offer it?
<jenda> can't make up my mind :)
<danbuchWork> hehe
<jenda> well, they design it themselves, what that button gives them is a place to give them to us...
<jenda> or...
<jenda> well, instructions to design...
<jenda> so I guess it's oK the way it is :)
<danbuchWork> I thought that the "design" section was for style and submission guidelines and such
<danbuchWork> right
<jenda> yes, you're right
<jenda> disregard me.
<jenda> :)
<danbuchWork> never!
<jenda> what I really like is the four small ones at the top, and their shading on mouseover.
<danbuchWork> it's all CSS, too :-D    no JavaScript buttons!
<jenda> BTW, you have Lasse in the Credits at the bottom, I think you should put: Site credits: Lasse Havelund, Daniel Holbach, Martin Albisetti
<jenda> neat ;)
<jenda> (and add anyone else who helps)
<danbuchWork> it's officially on my "to do" list
<jenda> hehe
<danbuchWork> also, for the record:  the stroke thickness around "design" and the funny black gradient inside the "get" icon are also set to be addressed
<jenda> ok :)
<Burgwork> http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=182&tag=nl.e539
<atoponce> Burgwork: interesting article. i wonder why he hasn't made the connection that alpha releases are prone to crashing
<Burgwork> no idea
* beuno is cooking up a draft for the "howtos" section to send to danbuchWork
* danbuchWork is looking forward to it :-D
<beuno> it's not going to be pretty, that I can promise
<atoponce> so is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/HOWTOs still the repository to put the howtos, or is it changing?
<beuno> if I can do my job right, it's changing
<atoponce> what'll be the url?
<beuno> I'm not sure yet
<Burgwork> at some point the marketing team needs to meet, and one of things up for discussion in the DIY site
* atoponce just remembered the discussion from a couple hours ago
<Burgwork> there is a possibility we can get diy on a canonical server
<atoponce> in the meantime, continue using the wiki?
<Burgwork> for diy stuff? yes?
<atoponce> yeah
<beuno> danbuchWork, I have this very sloppy DIA draft cooked up, how do you want me to send it?
<danbuchWork> jenda was saying we'd be at diy.ubuntu.com ... unless that was wishful thinking
<danbuchWork> beuno - can you post a zip on a domain in your realm?
<jenda> actually, they said that would be possible once it's done.
<beuno> yeap
<jenda> atoponce: the repo should stay.
<danbuchWork> jenda: I didn't think you'd joke about something like that :-D
<beuno> maybe this is a good time to mention I have a couple of dedicated servers
<jenda> Both jono and jane approved of it.
<jenda> and I'm sure matthewrevell would too :) 
<beuno> nothing fancy, but theyre on 10mbit on a good datacenter
<danbuchWork> beuno: do any of them have python support with python-cheetah installed?
<beuno> danbuchWork, I can install whatever I want on them  ;D
<danbuchWork> hehe....   /me rubs hands together....     excellent.....
<danbuchWork> perhaps you'd be able to have a separate skeletonz install up and running on one of your servers - for SpreadUbuntu, that is
<beuno> yeap, I probably could
<danbuchWork> jenda: is this something we'd want to keep working on with Mitch at devubuntu?
<beuno> http://uluga.com.ar/diy/diy_howto.png
<beuno> I don't know if that's what you where expecting, but that is what I wanted to point out  ;D
<jenda> danbuchWork: most certainly
<danbuchWork> that is: should we keep a "spread.devubuntu.com" site up, assuming Mitch can give us python and python-cheetah?
<atoponce> beuno: looks good. easy layout, i think
<MenZa> jenda: the printer's majorly fucked
<danbuchWork> beuno: agreed - I like the idea of having a "how you can help out" link within each section
<MenZa> We're having some technicians look at it in the morning
<jenda> MenZa: language!
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> Yeah I know :P
<MenZa> !language > MenZa
<danbuchWork> MenZa: might I recommend "Fracked" ?
<jenda> self-service
<danbuchWork>  :-D
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> I'm not a big fan of euphemised swearwords.
<Burgwork> the reason I say a canonical server is the "hit by a bus" factor
<jenda> but _meh_ 
<Burgwork> if it is on a Canonical server, if any of us get hit by buses, the project still goes one
<Burgwork> on, rather
<danbuchWork> Burgwork: agreed
<jenda> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Nobody_cares
<beuno> we can host it on one of my servers until Canonical con provide the setup
* jenda /loves the people who care list on that page
<jenda> omg... did I just say "/love"?
<beuno> shouldn't be more then a DNS change  (it never is, but we all can dream)
<danbuchWork> hehe.....   
<danbuchWork> jenda, Burgwork: is there any reason why we shouldn't beuno host spreadubuntu until it goes live?
<tsmithe> wow idling is fun...
* tsmithe out
<jenda> no, feel free.
<jenda> later, tsmithe
<tsmithe> cy'all
<tsmithe> bet ya didn't even know i was here
* tsmithe hugs bip again
<jenda> danbuchWork, no, there is no reason, that is :)
<jenda> tsmithe: you're always here ;)
<tsmithe> i am
<jenda> and elsewhere, too.
<tsmithe> and that
<danbuchWork> ...unless Mitch can get us server space with Python and Python-Cheetah :-) .... for the sake of consistency under devubuntu.com
<TheGods> i'm omnipresent
<tsmithe> right
<tsmithe> i mean it this time
* tsmithe out
<tsmithe> damn
<tsmithe> i lied
<jenda> #tapthru, #ubuntuforums, #ubuntu-offtopic are a few I noticed...
<TheGods> we're omnipresent
<tsmithe> i really mean it now :)
* tsmithe out
<tsmithe> jenda you're right
<tsmithe> :D
<beuno> well, the offer is on the table, just thought it was a good moment to point out I have a couple of those laying aroung
<beuno> around
<danbuchWork> beuno:  thanks for the offer, seriously! :-D
<danbuchWork> I'm just a nut about consistency .... but only when it makes sense :-P
<beuno> ;D  my pleasure
<beuno> yes, me too. but on the other hand, I wouldn't want things stalled because of lack of resources
<danbuchWork> precisely :-)
<danbuchWork> beuno: if you can get us a skeletonz site to play in...   let's do it :-D
* beuno googles skelentonz
<danbuchWork> Amir Salihefendic is the developer and he's all for the SpreadUbuntu project:  amix3k {at} gmail.com
<danbuchWork> he also has a Google Group set up
<beuno> well, thats always nice to know...
<danbuchWork> I like his style - he took a perfectly reasonable app stack and stripped out almost everything except for Cheetah :-D
<danbuchWork> ...he mentioned that he's working on deb'ing skeletonz so that we can all apt-get in the near future
<beuno> it seems I already have everything needed installed...
<beuno> uploading...
* danbuchWork is (strangely) eager with anticipation
<beuno_> :(
<beuno_> so close...
<beuno_>     raise Exception, 'Could not import DB connector! Please make sure you selected the right one in amidb.py!'
<beuno_> danbuckWork, it seems I'm missing something on the server
<beuno_> but I'm not sure what
<beuno_> Python is on there, MySQLdb is on there...
<danbuchWork> beuno: do you have the Python-mysql package?   (not sure of actual package name)...   I think I remember getting this exception
<beuno_> yeap
<beuno_> that's the one I have
<danbuchWork> if you look at the first few lines in amidb.py it should say what it's trying to import
<beuno_> the db is created
<beuno_> MySQL  :(
<beuno_>         import MySQLdb as DBWrapper
<danbuchWork> I just pinged Amir... maybe he can help
<beuno_> would be great
<beuno> danbuchWork, I just forwarded you ftp/ssh access to the account
<beuno> that might help debug  :D
<danbuchWork> beuno: thanks :-)
<danbuchWork> Amir's on his way
<beuno> FYI, it's a RHEL
<amix> hi guys
<danbuchWork> beuno: good to know :-D
<danbuchWork> amix: thanks for joining!
<beuno> hey amix
<amix> no problems :)
<danbuchWork> beuno is getting a skeletonz install up...
<amix> i acutally join on this server for some python channels :)
<amix> any troubles?
<danbuchWork> beuno: can you give us details on the exception again?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> (cursing pastebin)
<amix> beuno: try this -> http://paste.pocoo.org/
<beuno> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/352/
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> much faster
<amix> beuno: you don't have MySQLdb installed
<amix> you can get it from -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mysql-python
<beuno> I do have mysql-python installed according to cpanel...
<amix> try to launch python
<amix> i.e. python
<amix> and do import MySQLdb
<beuno> ImportError: No module named MySQLdb
<beuno> :(
<danbuchWork> yeah... it says ImportError: No module named MySQLdb
<danbuchWork> argh
<beuno> The following packages you requested are already updated:
<beuno> MySQL-python
<beuno> Install Complete
<amix> maybe it's from the wrong python version
<amix> do you have multiple python versions installed?
<amix> python2.4?
<beuno> spread@spreadubuntu.com [~/public_html/skeletonz_beta] # python
<beuno> Python 2.4.3 (#1, Nov 27 2006, 11:13:11) 
<beuno> [GCC 3.4.6 20060404 (Red Hat 3.4.6-3)]  on linux2
<MenZa> CAT
<amix> beuno: i think you have installed mysqldb for python2.3?
<amix> try to do python2.3 and import MySQLdb
<danbuchWork> yeah, that seems to be workin'
<beuno> you arte correct
<beuno> are
<beuno> I can see a headache coming my way...
<danbuchWork> thanks, amix!
<danbuchWork> :-D
<amix> np :)
<beuno> yeah, that was invaluable help, I would of gone around in circles for hours  ;D
<beuno> I'm kinda a clumbsy around RH, damn apt made my life so easy...
<amix> APT rocks :)
<danbuchWork> beuno: I only hope I never have to use RHEL... ubuntu is my first and I hope it's my last :-D
<somerville32> Whats this for anyhow?
<danbuchWork> spreadubuntu.com
<beuno> yeah, I administrate a few RH and a few Debian/Ubuntu
<beuno> I get along with debian-based much better
<beuno> but Cpanel rocks for shared hosting, so...
<beuno> (not available for debian)
<danbuchWork> somerville32: worried we're off-topic?  :-D
<somerville32> Let me get this straight
<somerville32> You're using Red Hat to host spreadubuntu.com?
<danbuchWork> for the time being, yes :-(
<somerville32> There is just... something wrong with that :P
<beuno> well, we can always host it on a windows box...
<amix> :-D
<danbuchWork> HA!  :-D
<amix> anyway, will be off, buy daniel can message me if you run into more problems
<beuno> not that I have any available, but I guess we can get vmware up and running   ;D
<danbuchWork> thanks again, amix!
<beuno> thanks a bunch amir
<amix> i will be here, but i won't read the chat
<amix> no problems, and you just ask if you run into more problems
<danbuchWork> beuno: I've gotta get back to work - too many breaks today :-( ... I'll get those templates/layouts to you tomorrow morning
<beuno> great
<beuno> I'll keep trying to get this working
<beuno> and then maybe get back to wordpress hacking
<danbuchWork> schweet B-)
<beuno> ehm
<beuno> http://rh2.pentacorp.net:14002/
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> Server started on port 14002
<danbuchWork> let it be known the world over!  well.... as soon as my DNS gets updated :-P
<beuno> the domain spreadubuntu.com isn't pointed yet thou
<beuno> and I didn't get the config right
<beuno> but it works   ;D
<danbuchWork> I know that spreadubuntu.com is current pointing to ubuntu.com ....    if that's any help at all :-P
<beuno> oh, so what DNS do you need to get updated?
<beuno> http://rh2.pentacorp.net:14002/  should work/resolv
<danbuchWork> heck, I dunno... I'm at work behind half a dozen gateways :-D
<beuno> aaah
<beuno> heh
<beuno> ok ok
<beuno> well
<beuno> it works
<beuno> so now we know we can use the servers
<danbuchWork> yay!
<beuno> I'll get the config right and point some domain at it
<beuno> but now, wordpress is calling me (and maybe I should do some work too)
<danbuchWork> beuno: thanks for jumping into the project like this!  I'll have some material for you tomorrow morning!
<beuno> np, glad I can help
<beuno> cya around!
<nixternal> nice to see they caught the distro watch hack and put us back where we belong, up top ;)
* tsmithe waves
<somerville32> nixternal: There was a watch hack for real?
* nixternal tries to wave, but the carpal tunnel takes over
<tsmithe> awh
<nixternal> of course, there always is when we loose 1st place
* tsmithe hugs nixternal
<Burgwork> danbuchWork: the hit by the bus thing. beuno is somebody I have never seen around and thus I am concerned if he vanishes
<danbuchWork> Burgwork: noted.  I'm still going to make sure all of the files are kept in the Bazaar branch - I'm just happy he's getting a Skeletonz install up and running so we can play with the UI.
<danbuchWork> beuno is Martin Albisetti - jenda tells me he's not so new
<Burgwork> ah
<Burgwork> there is also the matter of access to it
<tsmithe> yeahs
<jenda> judging just by his participation recently in the mailing list.
* tsmithe likes open bzr
<tsmithe> although /me's yet to make a contribution :)
<danbuchWork> MitchM: you 'round?
<danbuchWork> Burgwork:  I have similar concerns.  I'd like it if we could get a subdomain up on devubuntu.com - /me looks around for Mitch
<Burgwork> danbuchWork: is there a difference between diy and spread they?
<MitchM> danbuchWork, yessir -- how can I help you?
<danbuchWork> there will be insomuch that we're aiming at slightly different audiences... and spreadubuntu will be taking on much of what we do in diy
<MitchM> danbuchWork, What do you want your subdomain to be?
<danbuchWork> MitchM:  we haven't formally met :-D  I'd love it if we could have spread.devubuntu.com
<Burgwork> danbuchWork: sorry, I am little confused
<Burgwork> what is the purpose of spread then?
<MitchM> A desired username?
<danbuchWork> diy marketing is squarely for current Ubuntu users, whereas we're hoping to make spreadubuntu a bit more accessible to noobs
<Burgwork> no, no, that is not what I meant
<danbuchWork> MitchM: meatballhat , if you please
<danbuchWork> Burgwork: sorry :-)
<Burgwork> you mean to have spread as a portal for people to learn about Ubuntu?
<danbuchWork> more like: diy is all about materials - spread will be bigger, more participatory, more informatiive (?) ...
<danbuchWork> we really just broke it up a bit so as to make diy less daunting
<Burgwork> right, I just don't see the difference
<Burgwork> lets talk use cases
<Burgwork> diy has a clear one: I need some or want to create some marketing material
<danbuchWork> there aren't many, you're right :-D
<danbuchWork> right
<danbuchWork> jenda saw this as the most pressing need
<Burgwork> spread is a rathole, imho, that leads to massive duplication of existing resources, for little need
<Burgwork> or benefit
<Burgwork> the primary place to "spread" ubuntu, is ubuntu.com
<danbuchWork> duplication is absolutely not what we want 
<Burgwork> absolutely
<danbuchWork> and I agree with what you're saying about ubuntu.com
<Burgwork> however, I fear that is exactly the path you are leading down with a "spread" page
<MitchM> danbuchWork, Username meatballhat
<danbuchWork> hrm......   
<danbuchWork> MitchM: thanks!
<MitchM> aye -- cheers.
<MitchM> should have ssh/ftp setup
<MitchM> check permissions to see if you can upload
<danbuchWork> Burwork:  I guess it seems that diy has gotten bigger than we first saw...
* popey pokes jenda 
<Burgwork> not really
<Burgwork> create and diseminate information
<danbuchWork> ..but without turning it into an upload-crazy abyss
<Burgwork> when people ask "how", we point them at a resource like the wiki
<Burgwork> absolutely, we need to talk about some sort of content "pipeline", where only approved stuff is promoted, etc.
<Burgwork> basically, we need a meeting about this
<danbuchWork> Burgwork: you are preachin' my sermon
<Burgwork> because it is very opaque
<danbuchWork> yes
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: ping
<Burgwork> elkbuntu and I are going to arrange one
<danbuchWork> excellent :-D
<somerville32> Moo
<Burgwork> hey somerville32
<somerville32> Hi :] 
<Burgwork> danbuchWork: also, the hit by the bus thing again. The more of us doing something on a single project, the more likely it is going to continue
<Burgwork> I absolutely love diy, and that is why it needs to be somewhere official
<MitchM> poor little devubuntu -- not official you say?
<Burgwork> a single place to upload and download marketing material has been something that I have been thinking about for a long time and why I was so glad jenda picked it up
<MitchM> *shakes head in shame*
<Burgwork> MitchM: I mean on a canonical server, mostly
<MitchM> I was kidding ;)
<Burgwork> heh
<Burgwork> there is a cautionary tale with the locoteam servers
* MitchM slaps Burgwork on the back. Ligthen up there fella' - Your doing good work. Keeping the peons in line.
<danbuchWork> Burgwork: I'm glad to hear the diy is on your mind :-D
<danbuchWork> *that
<Burgwork> MitchM: I never lighten up ;)
<MitchM> You're*
<MitchM> har har 
<MitchM> well -- neither do I sitting in front of this computer all day :-)
<MitchM> (bad punn)
<MitchM> danbuchWork, Give that user a quick test would ya?
<danbuchWork> MitchM: I'm connected - passwd? :-D
<danbuchWork> hehe
<MitchM> i msg'ed it to ya
<danbuchWork> thx
<MitchM> rgr
<jenda> Burgwork, MitchM - didn't yet read the whole convo, but the plan is that as soon as DIY is ready, it will attempt to go official.
<jenda> Both Jono and Jane S. have expressed support.
<MitchM> jenda, I just host the site :) ... Keep me out of the politics =)
<Burgwork> jenda: yes, and elkbuntu and I are trying to arrange a good meeting time, but that is hard, given the nature of our timezones
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Don't you dare leave Europe out :)
<jenda> I'm flexible, however.
<somerville32> Me too
<Burgwork> well, we want Christina to come as well
<jenda> that would be great :)
<Burgwork> which means we have, utc+2 , 0, -4, -8 and +10
<Burgwork> pretty much means there isn't a good time of day, unless somebody sacrafices sleep
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings
* jenda emphasises that link
<jenda> PLEASE keep it up to date :)
<Burgwork> heh
<jenda> I'm willing to sacrifice sleep. I do it all the time.
<jenda> Not sure how many other europoids there are.
<somerville32> Jenda: What TZ are you in?
<jenda> +2 is it?
<jenda> that means, if it's 3 AM my time, it'll be 22 yours
<jenda> good for americans...
<jenda> and early-ish morning for them aussies.
<tsmithe> what did i miss? seems busier in here than usual
<jenda> nothing...
* jenda whistles
<tsmithe> do you want me to read my logs?
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> not much happened
<tsmithe> remember, keep times utc!
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> makes life the extra bit easier for me :P
<jenda> tsmithe, please don't.
<tsmithe> oh yeah
<tsmithe> i'm proving the unbelievers in #politics wrong
<tsmithe> i forgot about quiet channels
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> Nick changes aren't popular, you know taht.
<tsmithe> nor is #politics but that doesn't stop them being popular
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> bye jenda
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-12
<jenda> Burgwork: Dan has reminded me we have a meeting scheduling table: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings
<Burgwork> yep, saw that
<jenda> Any reason not to use it?
<Burgwork> nope
<tsmithe> when's meeting?
<tonyyarusso> Score.  Nabbed a potential recruit for UWN from offtopic.  Hopefully we'll see him later.
<tsmithe> keeb?
<tonyyarusso> yep
<somerville32> :)
<tsmithe> wow
<somerville32> Burgwork, ping
<rjian> nixternal: u there?
<nixternal> hey rjian 
<rjian> :)
<somerville32> Burgundavia, ping
<Burgundavia> somerville32: pong
<somerville32> Burgundavia, What are the plans for UWN25 tonight?
<Burgundavia> I AM TRYING TO WATCH MY BEEDING SHOW!!! :D
<Burgundavia> relaxing while I contemplate the world that is work and then I plan to release 24 tonight
<Burgundavia> after which, I will sleep
<somerville32> 0_0
<Burgundavia> *grin*
<somerville32> Are we going to release UWN25 on time?
<Burgundavia> wednesday
<Burgundavia> I need to sort my mail out, will do that tomorrow
<somerville32> Alright.
<rjian> Burgundavia:  can i write updates on Ubuntu-ph group?
<Burgundavia> rjian: yep
<rjian> Burgundavia: ok thnx
<poningru> aaah
<poningru> Burgundavia's show is bleeding
<poningru> quick someone get me some gauz
<poningru> oh and some clotting agents
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> now stop saying my name, it causes me to switch to x-g
<elkbuntu> he's using xchat-gnome? ewwwwww
<somerville32> That is gross
<elkbuntu> it's the suckiest suck that ever did suck
<somerville32> Well.. there are some windows clients that are pretty bad
<elkbuntu> yeah, but the bit that makes xchat-gnome sucky, is the comparison to xchat. the sucky part is how much they made it suck
* somerville32 huggles his xchat.
<tonyyarusso> bah
<tonyyarusso> graphical clients
<elkbuntu> xchat should go all mozilla on gnome... :
<tonyyarusso> "go all mozilla" is a verb?
<somerville32> x-g did us all a favour by forcing the maintainer to re-enable tree view.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, it is now :
* somerville32 loves tree view.
<elkbuntu> somerville32, i do agree on that point
<somerville32> I like a million channels open
<tonyyarusso> Is tree view the nicks list?
<somerville32> Tabs just don't got it
<somerville32> No, channel list
<elkbuntu> tabs with more than like 10 channels, or more than one server sux0r
* somerville32 nods.
* somerville32 yawns as he watches pbuilder work.
* somerville32 shoots himself in the head.
<somerville32> Gah.
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> elkbuntu: rofl
<elkbuntu> poningru, hmm?
<poningru> your go all mozilla on gnome comment
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/1371
<elkbuntu> hehe
<poningru> I had a question if hosted a qdb like that for ubuntu would anyone use it?
<somerville32> qdb?
<poningru> quotes database
<Madpilot> there was one
<poningru> kinda like bash.org or qdb.us or ^^^
<Madpilot> Seveas hosted it
<poningru> Madpilot: I know but it got shutdown or something
<Madpilot> at one point
<poningru> oh he did???
<poningru> link?
<Madpilot> hmm, somewhere off ubuntulinux.nl
<poningru> well duh
<poningru> ah ok found it
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Do you know what it ran on?
<Madpilot> no idea
<Madpilot> poningru, what's the exact link?
<poningru> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/quotes
<tonyyarusso> That could be fun to get going again
* tonyyarusso is always looking for random nonsense to host
<poningru> no way man
<poningru> I already claimed that !!!
<poningru> you know what we need to come up with
<poningru> package hosting
<poningru> distributed package hosting
<tonyyarusso> apt-torrent ftw!
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> wait does that exist?
<tonyyarusso> Feel free to write up the spec formally
<poningru> I should
<tonyyarusso> The app exists, but not in ubuntu
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> then why arent we using that?
<tonyyarusso> Someone put it on LP, but there's no wiki page yet
<poningru> grr /me needs to bring his coding skillz upto snuff
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> [01:11:19]  * Received 'DCC SCHAT "lol_jews_did_wtc" 0 0 0' from X360NEWS
<somerville32> I got that too
<somerville32> Ah
<somerville32> DCC exploit! :D
<somerville32> Don't repaste that :P
<poningru> it is?
<poningru> oh
* somerville32 slaps poningru on the wrists.
<somerville32> No touchy
<poningru> :(
<Burgundavia> ok, I am now quadruple booked tomorrow
<tonyyarusso> wheee
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, how did you manage that?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<tonyyarusso> I smell another election brewing - how exciting!
<danbuch606> beuno: ping!
<danbuch606> beuno: hallo?
<beuno> heeeelooo
<danbuch606> howdy!   did you get the newest bzr update of diy yet?  :-D
<beuno> havent downloded yet
<beuno> but I just saw the site
<beuno> it looks nice
<beuno> buuuuut....
<danbuch606> yeeeeess
<beuno> I was looking for "lists" of the latest/recommended "howtos"
<beuno> like in the draft
<danbuch606> not done yet, sorry :-(
<beuno> oh oh
<beuno> sorry, no
<beuno> np
<danbuch606> while we
<danbuch606> oops
<danbuch606> while we're on that subject...
<danbuch606> in which section did you see the "howtos" going?   Spread it? (go!)
<jenda> allo guys
<jenda> The howtos should be gathered here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/HOWTOs
<jenda> They aren't, just yet, though :)
<danbuch606> jenda: how's our drowsy student?
<jenda> So far, we have just one, slightly irrelevant one there :)
* jenda pokes atoponce and tsmithe ;)
<jenda> danbuch606: I'll be taking a nap soon.
<danbuch606> hehe....   I'm planning to make these for Christmas guests :-)
<jenda> I don't want to miss the CC meeting though.
<danbuch606> jenda: good for you! sleep is your friend!
<jenda> Will you send me one? I'll hang it on my wall :)
* atoponce jabs jenda
<beuno> I was thinking
<danbuch606> beuno: yes?
<jenda> allo, atoponce :)
<atoponce> hallo
<beuno> there can be "howtos" in all sections, but also a specific "howto" section with everythin
<danbuch606> beuno: this occured to me this morning...   the main page is *so* sparse that each subpage really deserves a bit of 'splainin'
* danbuch606 looks around for _content_ peeps
* danbuch606 is just a goofball noob progger / graphic design dropout
<beuno> absolutely
<beuno> I think the icons should be a tad smaller
* atoponce is looking for more howtos on the forums, just not being very suceessful
<beuno> and 1 or 2 sentences explaining
* danbuch606 wishes atoponce luck in the forum jungle
<atoponce> heh. thx. very time consuming. :)
<beuno> atoponce, seems like it's something ppl will do when *pushed* rather then spontaneously
<atoponce> yeah. that's what i'm thinking
<atoponce> i'm trying to dig up more for the wiki page (so more than one is on there)
<danbuch606> <slightly off-topic>What's the best channel though which one might issue a "call to arms" for such things?</slightly off-topic>
<atoponce> the cookies are cool, but not exactly *marketing*
<danbuch606> beuno:  sorry to pop in and out like this, but I've got to run
<beuno> np
<danbuch606> I was at home a bit later than normal just by chance
<beuno> we'll do this in bits
<beuno> no hurry
<danbuch606> ... please look over the code and if we can't catch up in IRC, can you send me some feedback/discussion via the mailing list?
<danbuch606> at Corey's request, I'd like to make everything as open as possible
<danbuch606> jenda: go to bed!
<danbuch606> beuno: ttyl, eh?
<beuno> ok, will di
<beuno> do
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> I'll be here in and out to
<atoponce> jenda: what time is it for you?
<beuno> LoCo meeting is starting
<beuno> so I'll be here until it ends
<jenda> atoponce: I was up all night ;)
<atoponce> what time is it right now, though
<atoponce> just trying to figure out when the best time to get ahold of you is, given our different time zones
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> it's almost 4 PM
<atoponce> ok. cool. almost 8am here.  so you're 8 hours ahead of me
<jenda> Arizona? :)
<jenda> oalug...
<jenda> ohio?
<jenda> Ontario! :)
<jenda> nah, that's 7 hours away :/
<atoponce> utah
<jenda> Where did utah get it's oa?
<atoponce> ogden area
<atoponce> city in utah
<atoponce> :)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> ok
<jenda> Never been there.
<jenda> Been in Utah, though.
<jenda> passed through :)
<atoponce> cool. what for?
<jenda> Taking a round trip around the states...
<jenda> ...at the age of 9 with my family :)
<atoponce> ahh.  ok.  so you probably don't remember much
<atoponce> ?
<jenda> No, not much of Utah, if anything at all :)
<jenda> I'll go take that nap.
<jenda> Wish me luck to wake up in time for the meeting :)
<atoponce> :)
<atoponce> jenda: one question
<atoponce> before you take a nap
<jenda> quick :)
<atoponce> you're freenode staff? could you help me with a cloak for my bot?
<jenda> sure
<jenda> somerville32: please don't provoke ubuntugeek :/
<jenda> if he gets angry(er) we won't get anywhere :(
<somerville32> Ugh oh! :(
<somerville32> That just didn't happen...
<tonyyarusso> Who is ubuntugeek?
<somerville32> Obviously someone who is very dramatic.
<somerville32> And short tempered.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah... /me is confused
<somerville32> He is a forum admin, I guess
<jenda> somerville32: he started the forums and runs them with a lot of personal funds.
<jenda> He does have a short temper, unfortunately.
<jenda> And when angry, it's hard to reason with him.
<jenda> somerville32: you up yet?
<jenda> or done already? :)
* somerville32 is at the bottom of the list. <g>
<jenda> aww
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I'm below you ;)
<somerville32> Thats right tonyyarusso  :P
<somerville32> Now bow!
* somerville32 huggles tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Oh shush
<tonyyarusso> Geeezus somerville32 
<jenda> somerville32: I joined on saturday :)
<somerville32> Why did you say nah in #u-ops?
<jenda> because I'm just a first level staffer, which, internally, doesn't really count as staff :)
<somerville32> Who is higher? Rob or Nalioth? 
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Neither.
<jenda> We don't go by that ;) both are staff.
<somerville32> Who is higher then them?
<somerville32> Ah
<somerville32> haha :P
<jenda> somerville32: congrats, btw :)
<jenda> if you need help with the cloak..
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: <tonyyarusso> Points for the day:  Canada, 4 ?  Australia, 0! <--- Heh ;)
<somerville32> jenda: Hmm?
<jenda> hm!
<theCore> jenda: are you able to give the cloaks?
<jenda> theCore: yes, in away.
<jenda> *a way
<theCore> could you set mine?
<jenda> let's see... PM
<somerville32> Can you set mine too?
<tsmithe> hi all
<somerville32> Heya
<tsmithe> hi cody the new member
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Are you a member yet?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> never got round to it
<tsmithe> (documenting stuff i've done)
<zorglu_> q. i would like to read the output of the marketing team, is there some document somewhere ?
<tsmithe> wiki?
<jenda> zorglu_: that'll be difficult :)
<jenda> but wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam is a good start.
<tsmithe> jenda is so right
<zorglu_> ok :)
<elkbuntu> anything other than memberships come from the CC meeting?
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Yup.
<somerville32> That reminds me...
<somerville32> UWN!
<elkbuntu> what other than memberships came from the CC meeting?
<elkbuntu> put it in two minutes and i'll be happy
<somerville32> elkbuntu, LCoC accepted
<somerville32> FC formd
<somerville32> *formed
<elkbuntu> and that means?
<elkbuntu> i wasnt there, i didnt learn said acronyms
<somerville32> There is a new Leader Code of Conduct
<elkbuntu> cool
<somerville32> A forum council was formed
<jenda> elkbuntu: Forums council.
<elkbuntu> cool
<somerville32> UK LoCo Team accepted
<jenda> That's extremely important, IMO.
<somerville32> GetOffFreenode spec rejected
<jenda> finally ;)
<elkbuntu> it was already rejected before iirc
<somerville32> I became a member
<jenda> I would really be ******* off if we moved now that I've become staff :)
<jenda> somerville32: insignificant ;)
<somerville32> haha :P
<elkbuntu> anything else other than memberships?
<jenda> somerville32: did I congratulate you? :)
<jenda> Congrats!!!!
<somerville32> elkbuntu: There is recap on the agenda page
<jenda> If I ever go to F'ton again, i'll be sure to drop you a visite
<jenda> visit
<somerville32> Awesome! :)
<jenda> but it's not likely ):
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> If I ever visit _______, then I'll be sure to visit you too!
<elkbuntu> how is it the canadian team is still not official?
<somerville32> Needs more roadmap stuff
<somerville32> Besides, I don't even think it deserves to be approved yet. We only had our first meeting this weekend.
<elkbuntu> ok, i'll talk with burg later
<elkbuntu> heh
<somerville32> However
<somerville32> 4-5 ubuntu-ca members got Ubuntu membership today
<jenda> that's a lot :)
<jenda> but ubuntuforums got more ;)
<jenda> and our population is a lot smaller than Canada ;)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> God, a lot of people to subscribe to CCA
<somerville32> drop the to
<jenda> roughly 25 people to choose from there.
<somerville32> the first one
<elkbuntu> anyway gotta go, cyas
* somerville32 waves.
<jenda> later, elkbuntu ;)
<somerville32> jenda, Lets get work done! :D
<jenda> somerville32: I was just about to go to bed :)
<tsmithe> me too
<tsmithe> i was supposed to an hour ago :(
<somerville32> jenda: Are you like the leader of ubuntu-marketing?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 24 is out, 25 in progress
<jenda> somerville32: we have no leader.
<jenda> :)
<somerville32> jenda: Only Jenda? <g>
<tsmithe> all your base are belong to us
<jenda> lol :)
<jenda> no, honestly.
<jenda> We have no leader.
<tsmithe> we do what we can
<tsmithe> and what we want
<tsmithe> and what there is to be done
<tsmithe> most of the time that's just giving out cds and putting up posters
<jenda> If you are asking what my relationship to the MT is, OTOH ;)
<tsmithe> and for dan and jenda and people: the website
<tsmithe> and tshirts
<tsmithe> and uwn
<tsmithe> and err
<jenda> somerville32: I 'reintroduced' the MT in April.
<jenda> it was gone before that.
<tsmithe> :(
<cellofellow> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> cellofellow, pong
<cellofellow> one sec...
<cellofellow> somerville32: there is this. what about something similar in Xubuntu's colors with Xubuntu's message? http://community.mawsonlakes.org/ubuntu/ubuntu-leaflet/
<cellofellow> also I'll se about something about Xubuntu on the back of this one.
* somerville32 nods.
<cellofellow> darnit. Firefox really has crappy SVG support. I accidently openned these in there.
<somerville32> hehe
<cellofellow> I guess I need Opera lying around to veiw SVG huh?
<cellofellow> I think I'll wait for Firefox 3
<cellofellow> I'm having some trouble with inkscape. I select one object and then it moves another.
<cellofellow> I'll figure it out.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-13
<somerville32> Burgwork, ping
<Burgwork> somerville32: pong
<somerville32> Did UWN 24 get mailed?
<Burgwork> nope, because work has been so nuts today
<somerville32> Are we going to send out UWN24 and 25 tonight?
<Burgwork> 24
<somerville32> 25 is almost ready
<somerville32> And is suppose to be shipped today
<somerville32> But I don't see a problem is delaying it
<somerville32> *in
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> I don't mind shipping 24 tongith and 25 on friday and then 26 a week today
<somerville32> k, perfect.
<somerville32> Well, I've already started on 26.
<somerville32> I can't do too much more on 25
<Burgwork> ok, sorry for the delay
<Burgwork> I should probably hand off more of the UWN
<somerville32> I dunno what there is to hand off
<Burgwork> need to figure out a better method for the feisty thing
<somerville32> Mmm
<somerville32> jenda: Still up?
<jenda> yeap
<somerville32> Jenda: Will you make me some Ubuntu business cards? <g>
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> somerville32: you know what...
<jenda> that's not a bad idea...
<somerville32> :D
<jenda> somerville32: find me 3 other people that would be interested, that'll make 5 of us.
<somerville32> Well, can you find out a price?
<somerville32> :] 
<jenda> with 200 cards apiece, we could get some serious discounting ;)
<somerville32> Woot! :D
<jenda> I'll try.
* jenda has an evil, budget idea...
<somerville32> <g>
<jenda> have the cards pre-printed on pre-lined A4 sheets...
* jenda takes a sheet of paper and measures...
* jenda compares
<jenda> Is there a fixed size for cards, or can I change it a bit? :)
<somerville32> Unknown.
<somerville32> There is artwork already for it, you know
<jenda> yes
<jenda> but artwork size can be altered.
<jenda> This could get _really_ cheap.
<jenda> with decent quality ;)
<somerville32> Woot :] 
<jenda> got a piece of paper and a ruler? :)
<somerville32> Yup.
<jenda> got centimiters on that ruler? :)
<jenda> Try drawing a rectangle 7.4  4.3
<jenda> is that good enough for a card?
<jenda> Muhehe
<jenda> I can fit 15 cards with dimensions 4.933  8 cm on an A4 sheet of paper.
<jenda> somerville32? :)
<jenda> My idea is, have 300 sheets of harder paper with those cards pre-carved out of it made by the printer.
<jenda> and then either ship them blank to the person and email an .ods spreadsheet measured exactly for the printing (risky) or simply print out one's data on them.
<jenda> somerville32: how much would you be willing to pay for 45 cards?
<somerville32> Hmm...
<somerville32> 6.75 USD?
<jenda> noted
<jenda> good.
<jenda> that's plenty possible ;)
<somerville32> $5 would be a nice round fee <g>
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I need some sort of margin, too.
<somerville32> I thought you were doing this out of the kindness of your Ubuntu heart! : O
<somerville32> Maybe $0.12 a card then plus $0.10 processing fee
<somerville32> So that would be $5.50
<somerville32> And make sure it is the thick paper too
<somerville32> The good stuff
<jenda> I'll have to get a quote on it first ;)
<somerville32> $0.10 processing fee for every 45 cards at $0.12 per card.
<jenda> If I ended up 'processing' with scissors, the quality would go down rapidly, too.
<somerville32> hehe
<jenda> So they need to be willing to pre-chop it up.
<cellofellow> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> pong
<cellofellow> http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu/ubuntu-leaflet-p1_cellofellow-xubuntu.svg
* cellofellow can here his server making noise as cody downloads his page
<somerville32> lol
<cellofellow> it's a noisy little machine
* somerville32 is still connecting.
<cellofellow> maybe my dns got messed up again.
<cellofellow> yup. one minute...
* cellofellow really needs to figure out what'
<cellofellow> s wrong with ddclient
<cellofellow> ok, try that
<cellofellow> http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu/ubuntu-leaflet-p1_cellofellow-xubuntu.svg
<somerville32> Transx
<somerville32> Hmmm
<somerville32> Now it just has Kubuntu and Canonical on it :P
<cellofellow> no Xubuntu?
<somerville32> Nope.
* cellofellow had his password in the ddclient.conf file wrong.
<cellofellow> in firefox? firefox is crap for SVG that's all I see too. try inkscape or opera or konq
<cellofellow> do you have one of those somerville32?
<somerville32> Nope.
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> Install Inkscape it's no biggie. OOo Draw might work too.
<somerville32> k
<somerville32> One sec
* cellofellow wonders why Inkscape isn't installed by default. It's in Puppy.
<cellofellow> It goes nicely with abiword and gnumeric
<Burgundavia> cellofellow: because it isn't something that a lot of users need to use
<cellofellow> ok. :)
<cellofellow> somerville32: how's it coming?
<Burgundavia> somerville32: lets get this 24 out
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Alrighty! :] 
<somerville32> cellofellow, Visiting now
<somerville32> OH wait...
<somerville32> Opera just died on me
<somerville32> :(
<cellofellow> just try this page http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu/ links to both svg pages.
* cellofellow just decided he like Bluefish better than Nvu.
<somerville32> :] 
<Burgundavia> somerville32: have we completely spell checked 24?
<cellofellow> 24?
<somerville32> Burgundavia, I haven't but I believe that Elky did
<Burgundavia> ok
<somerville32> gimp can't open svgs, gah :(
<cellofellow> gimp is raster (bitmap) images, not vectors.
<tonyyarusso> You can add svg capability to gimp
<cellofellow> gimp-svg I think
<cellofellow> !gimp-svg
<ubotu> gimp-svg: SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics) plugin for The GIMP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 62 kB, installed size 128 kB
<cellofellow> better just to use Inkscape somerville32 
<cellofellow> how hard is it to get on the same page with a document?
<somerville32> cellofellow, I have a slow slow old computer
<somerville32> To install software, I have to stop everything I'm doing an wait because it gets so slow
<cellofellow> everyone else is welcome to look too if they want. http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu
<cellofellow> apt takes that much resources?
<somerville32> I have a 333mhz w/ 128mb of ram
<somerville32> I currently have 2mb of ram left and I only have xchat, gaim, firefox, and terminal open
<somerville32> plus beep-media-player
<cellofellow> let me try to pdf-ize this doc.
<somerville32> That would be perfect.
<somerville32> :] 
<Burgundavia> 24 is out!
<somerville32> Yeah!! :)
<Burgundavia> finally
<somerville32> Onto 25? <g>
<cellofellow> what's 24? elnighten the new guy.
<cellofellow> enlighten
<Burgundavia> ubuntu weekly news, #24
<cellofellow> url?
<Burgundavia> somerville32: one thing, remember to fix the redirect at /current
<somerville32> Ah. k
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> Want me to do that now or did you already get it?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ping
<Burgundavia> already got it
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue24 <--- cellofellow
<cellofellow> how do I get openoffice to have SVG support? or Inkscape PDF support?
<Burgundavia> inkscape should just do pdf
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> why doesn't OpenOffice do SVG? it's a standard XML format like ODD.
<cellofellow> OpenDocument Drawing
<cellofellow> I can't find a PDF export in Inkscape. PNG I can do though. What's a good dpi?
* cellofellow just picked 90
<cellofellow> somerville32: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu/ubuntu-leaflet-p1_cellofellow-xubuntu.png
<somerville32> Nice!
<cellofellow> what's the rest of the marketing team here think?
<somerville32> Marketing team... think? 
* somerville32 chuckles.
<Burgundavia> I try not to
<Burgundavia> hurts me brain, plus the cold slows it down
<Burgundavia> I have always found that brochure to be too bright and too wordy, but it looks good
<cellofellow> I was just trying my hand at this stuff. Good first try then?
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<cellofellow> thanks :D
<cellofellow> If I'm going to be on the marketing team, should I join the Launchpad team?
<Burgundavia> si tu veux
<cellofellow> ok, just did.
<elkbuntu> ugh. attack of the coreys
<elkbuntu> cellofellow, inkscape sucks at doing odd too, so it's only fair ;)
<cellofellow> :) good point. I just thought I just might find svg in OpenOffice scrolling through all of those supported file formats. sgv came up a bit, but not svg.
<elkbuntu> cellofellow, what about ai or eps?
<cellofellow> I don't think so.
<elkbuntu> postscript?
<cellofellow> I didn't look for that.
<cellofellow> It might be there.
<elkbuntu> it should be fine so long as you dont have transparency
<Burgundavia__> bleeding NM
<cellofellow> inkscape can export to postscript with the print function. just put > /path/to/file.ps in the print dialog.
<elkbuntu> heheh
<elkbuntu> cellofellow, i know it can, but it fails with alpha
<cellofellow> I see.
<cellofellow> turning ps to pdf is easy right?
<Burgundavia> cellofellow: inkscape will do pdf export
<cellofellow> how? I just can't get it to work right now.
<Burgundavia> which version do you have?
<cellofellow> Inkscape 0.44 (Oct  9 2006)
<Burgundavia> jenda: ping
<Burgundavia> hmm, should just work
<Burgundavia> file a bug on it
<cellofellow> where is the button to do it?
<Burgundavia> file a bug?
<cellofellow> that's my real problem, user-dunceness
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> file it in Lp
<cellofellow> not filing bugs, printing pdf's. If it can, how do I do it?
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> cellofellow: save as PDF
<cellofellow> ok
<elkbuntu> inkscape exported pdf for me last night quite happily
<cellofellow> :] 
<cellofellow> I just tried that and it looked nasty. All the text got rendered as bitmap instead of fonts.
<cellofellow> never mind found that option
<cellofellow> but now all the text is gone. :( this isn't working out too well
<Burgundavia> pdf export is not optimal
<cellofellow> Is there a way to just print to pdf?
<cellofellow> set up a PDF printer? 
* cellofellow is in Xubuntu
<rhkfin> Hi people, you're doing great job! To who can I submit some LoCo news to possibly be released in the next UWN?
<tonyyarusso> rhkfin: There's an "Ideas" page on the wiki, drop it on there.
<rhkfin> ok, will do. Thank's!
<tonyyarusso> rhkfin: Also, you could check the list of editors and "beats", and try to ping whoever's doing community news (Cody?)
<jenda> Burgundavia: pong
<jenda> Burgwork: pong
<Burgundavia> jenda: hey
<somerville32> jenda: I thought you ere going to bed.
<jenda> somerville32: I got up already.
<somerville32> jenda: Maybe it's time for me to go to bed then?
<jenda> somerville32: probably ;)
<rhkfin> tonyyarusso: here?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Ideas 
<jenda> somerville32: way past, in fact.
<tonyyarusso> rhkfin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas - there
<rhkfin> ok
<Burgundavia> rhkfin: elkbuntu does loco team news
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> or actually who worked on on the UWN
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: Is there an error?
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyarusso: no, i would just like to make a revision to the Kurdish / Ubuntu section
<Admiral_Chicago> err an update really
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> Well, if it's an update maybe it should go in the next one, doncha think?
<Admiral_Chicago> It seems like the article should read something like "the local team, (ubuntu etc) was not implicated in any way and was never in any harm's way"
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever the case may be
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> Well, try pinging him when it's not 2 AM there I guess
<tonyyarusso> Although you and I are both up later than that ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> it left me in suspense, i know the story but not everyone knows the outcome
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyarusso: true
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyarusso: congrats on the membership btw
<poningru> ah awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run and do work
<pschulz01> Wah?
<pschulz01> ahh.. mixing the metaphores.
<omgponiezlol> ?
<pschulz01> I figure out what your nic was..
<pschulz01> :-)
<omgponiezlol> ha, i enjoy it
<jenda> MenZa!
<newz2000> Hey, just wanted to say, great job on the UWN. The last couple have been packed with good info and really helps me get a feel for what else is going on in the community. Thanks.
<jenda> hehe :)
<tonyyarusso> awesome
<jenda> Burgundavia^
<pitti> hi
<pitti> is any Ubuntu Weekly News editor here? It seems that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas is obsolete; where to send suggestions to?
<tonyyarusso> pitti: That is the proper page, it merely hasn't been made use of recently.  However, you are the second person today with that question.  Please add yours there, and I will try to clean up the page so that it is more obvious that it has a purpose.  :)
<tonyyarusso> Looks like we're starting to reach that critical mass of readership where we start getting input, which is awesome!
<pitti> tonyyarusso: ah, great, thank you
<pitti> tonyyarusso: in particular I wanted to add a pointer to 'new feature foo, please test' announcements
<tonyyarusso> pitti: Oo, cool.
<pitti> tonyyarusso: I sent them to ubuntu-devel@, I'm not sure whether you scan that list for news anyway or it's better to add it to Ideas
<pitti> or, whether you want to get spammed with those kinds of announcements in the first place :)
<tonyyarusso> pitti: We try to watch as much as we can, but as a general rule we'd be more likely to catch stuff on -devel-announce.
<pitti> tonyyarusso: ah, I see; I'm not sure that new features are important enough for -announce
* tonyyarusso is on 20+ mailing lists :P
<pitti> tonyyarusso: and since u-devel@ is now much less crowded, I decided for that
<pitti> tonyyarusso: me too :/
<tonyyarusso> pitti: Maybe some sort of [UWN!!!]  flag in the subject line? ;)
<pitti> tonyyarusso: ok, if you prefer stuff on Ideas, then I just add a line with a pointer
<pitti> tonyyarusso: [UWN]  -> yay procmail :0
<pitti> :) even
<tonyyarusso> pitti: ubuntu-marketing@ would also work, as well as dropping some kind of comment on Gobby
<tonyyarusso> Or the wiki page, depending on the stage of editing
<pitti> tonyyarusso: hm, I don't feel like destroying the current editing version; what would you prefer, CC'ing -marketing@ or adding to the Ideas wiki page?
<tonyyarusso> pitti: atm, CC'ing -marketing is probably more effective, just b/c of the current state.  I would like to get the Ideas page relevant again though, so if you throw it both places it will get both a) noticed, and b) help others realize it's a good spot
<pitti> tonyyarusso: alright. thanks for the suggestions!
<tonyyarusso> Thank you for the input!
<seaLne> hiya i was wondering what the best way of getting new behindubuntu interviews mentioned in the newletter was?
<tonyyarusso> seaLne: Drop them on the Ideas page for it.
<tonyyarusso> seaLne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas
<seaLne> i just had a look and it didn't seem to have been edited in a few months
<seaLne> so i was thinking that wasn't the way now
<tonyyarusso> seaLne: You're absolutely correct - but you're now the third person today with that type of question, so I hope to revive it :)  It's just that we weren't really getting idea submissions, and were having to find stuff on our own.
<tonyyarusso> This way is so much cooler :)
<tonyyarusso> seaLne: You could also hit up the -marketing mailing list if you'd like
<seaLne> ok added to wiki
<MenZa> hey jenda
<tonyyarusso> Whoa.  We even got a high-five from Mark for the latest UWN
<Burgwork> tonyyarusso: that we did
<Burgwork> tonyyarusso: please turn off your away message :)
<Burgwork> subscriptions to ubuntu-news are way up
<beuno> hellos
<jenda> yo beuno
<beuno> how's it going?
<jenda> tired
<jenda> just came back from a seminar.
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> do you know if there's any news on the webpage?
<jenda> there would be, if I got bzr working :)
<beuno> ooops
<beuno> heh, ok ok
<beuno> I've been playing with some PHP stuff, but I'm waiting for a *frontend* on the howto section to really give it a start
<jenda> a frontend?
<beuno> yeah, the CSS layout
* beuno thinks maybe he can just make it spit out div's and let dan do magic with them later...
* jenda thinks he doesn't understand a word of what you're saying...
<jenda> Wait, he doesn't!
<beuno> lol
<beuno> well
<beuno> I just figured it out
<beuno> so I guess that's all that matters  ;D
<beuno> going to get something working by friday
<beuno> gonno try at least
<jenda> AAARGH
* jenda SCREAMS
<jenda> I just lost $30 on currency fluctuations :/
<beuno> 8|
<beuno> not very fun...
<jenda> Fortunately, I made 220 on the stuff.
<jenda> so That leaves $190 for marketing :l
<jenda> that sucks, a bit, but it still leaves something.
<jenda> Lemme see if I lost anything on the euros.
<beuno> selling what?
<tsmithe> evening
<jenda> posters and stickers
<jenda> beuno: I don't consider the cash mine.
<tsmithe> jenda, you're into currency trading too?
<jenda> tsmithe: since y'all pay in USD, and I bought the stuff in CZK, what choice do I have?
<tsmithe> oh
<beuno> got it
<tsmithe> i thought you were looking for a profit :)
<tsmithe> i've gotta start doing that...
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> did i pay in usd?
<jenda> tsmithe: I think the margin is a bit too low to interest you.
<tsmithe> yeah
<jenda> tsmithe: dunno, might've been euro.
* tsmithe thinks that as well
<tsmithe> i think i paid in euros yeah... but not czk
<jenda> I made them $190 on an investment of about $600
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> i'm sure if i waited long enough the dollar would go up to around 60. meaning about 5p in the pound profit... or 5% :)
<jenda> I doubt it.
<jenda> But someone did just gain my $30, somewhere :)
<beuno> jenda, how does Ubuntu handle all this type of things?
<jenda> beuno: it doesn't :)
<beuno> We want to make posters and tshirts and all that to sell here
<jenda> that's where the DIY project comes in.
<jenda> Do It Yourself
<beuno> but I'm not sure if that's going to conflict somehow
<jenda> All finances are private.
<jenda> Not at all, it's exactly what I want you to do :)
<beuno> really?
<beuno> that would be a good way to finance the LoCo...
<jenda> And Canonical seems to support it, at least quietly, in a way.
<jenda> yes, you can do that.
<beuno> oh, cause I know Mozilla doesn't
<jenda> Just make sure you're being transparent about it.
<jenda> I will publish all my finances on the DIY site once it's done.
* beuno goes and starts writing the proposal
<jenda> beuno: what's your primary language?
<beuno> spanish
<jenda> wooo
<jenda> And would you be interested in making and selling spanish posters?
<beuno> absolutely
<beuno> I can finance some of it myself to get it started
<beuno> in fact...
<beuno> I have a branch in spain (I'm in argentina) so maybe I can distribute them there too...
<tsmithe> i could do english posters :)
* tsmithe jests
<jenda> meh
<jenda> $148, it looks like :(
<jenda> a few more payments might come in, I s'pose, but not budging much from there.
<jenda> It's still cash, though :)
<tsmithe> (to the side) who's he talking to?
<tsmithe> hi jenda :)
<beuno> jenda, so how can I help with this?
<jenda> get the swag design from doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing
<jenda> redesign it for spanish...
<jenda> get it printed...
<jenda> sell.
<jenda> you can keep the money.
<tsmithe> $$$
<beuno> lol
<jenda> If you use it for the locoteam... that's perfect :)
<beuno> where can I send the redesign so others con use it?
<jenda> I used it to pay for ubuntuforums.org vBulletin license and DNS hosting for next year :)
<jenda> and I still have those $$ left for marketing.
<jenda> beuno: me :)
<jenda> I'll upload them there.
<beuno> cool
<jenda> And it'll all be on the DIY website, eventually.
<beuno> great
<jenda> (BTW, anyone can upload them once they join the marketing team in launchpad)
<beuno> I'm starting to get an idea of how this works
<tsmithe> jenda, i know
<jenda> beuno: feel free to do anything with english text, too.
<tsmithe> when i have something to upload, i'll go
<beuno> I've been in the launchpam MT for a while now
<tsmithe> "wow! that's so cool!"
<beuno> Martin Albisetti
<jenda> cool
<jenda> beuno: next step, learn bzr :)
<jenda> and ssh
<beuno> yes, I've been fighting with it all day
<beuno> ssh and stuff I can do
<beuno> I manage a few linux servers
<beuno> so I know my way around the console
<jenda> cool ;)
<beuno> much better then the GUI  ;D
<tsmithe> fo sho
<jenda> Well, unless you become a massproducing swag-spewing machine, you don't really have to worry about it :)
<jenda> Dan and I can do it ;)
<beuno> well, I'm gonno run this by the LoCo members and see what they think
<beuno> yeah, that would be great at first
<beuno> until I can understand how it works well enough not to break anything
<jenda> beuno: BTW, once you have it ready, fill me in on the details...
<tsmithe> and me
<tsmithe> i wanna be up to date on all the goss
<jenda> beuno: it's possible that printing here and the entire pack to you would be cheaper than printing there ;)
<beuno> you think so?
<tsmithe> more likely than not
<beuno> maybe it will be the other way around
<tsmithe> hes in czechorepublic
<jenda> beuno: If, however, anyone in the LoCo owns a printer.... ;)
<beuno> I'm in Argentina
<jenda> Shouldn't matter - we can compare the prices anyway.
<jenda> ;)
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> well
<beuno> let's see
<beuno> I made tshirts a while back with text on em for 4.5 us dollars
<beuno> per tshirt
<jenda> but what quality?
<jenda> (BTW, that's very cheap ;))
<beuno> pretty good, I've washed the one I used over 30 times and still is perfect
<beuno> yeah, Argentina ir really cheap right now
<beuno> is
<jenda> Yeah, Argentina is a good country for this too :)
<jenda> (BTW, shipping prices are an issue too)
<beuno> yes
<beuno> that's a different story
<jenda> shipping a shirt from here costs cca $4
<jenda> anywhere
<jenda> par avion ;)
<tsmithe> beuno, that's an amazing price
<tsmithe> here it's more like 5
<tsmithe> so 8$
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> and I only made 50
<tsmithe> wow
<beuno> I guess the price lowers
<tsmithe> that was for 100
<beuno> for more
<tsmithe> indeedy
<beuno> it was the classic "no, I won't fix your computer" one
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> beuno: I will be making shirts soon, but I'll be aiming for higher quality.
<beuno> I got pretty tired of getting asked if I could take a look at...
<jenda> Polo shirts, too.
<beuno> oh, REALLY high quality
<jenda> well, quality that'll make you wear it because it's a t-shirt, not because it has Ubuntu on it :)
<beuno> it's a good angle
* tsmithe likes a decent shirt
<tsmithe> and i said decent
<tsmithe> not crappy
* tsmithe hates shopping
* tsmithe muses
<tsmithe> hmm
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> well, after that kind of outburst, i had to make it feel less awkward in here!
<beuno> lol
<tsmithe> wow awkward is a word where both syllables have a "w"
<tsmithe> i never noticed english having so many "w"s before
* tsmithe muses
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> i'll just go talk to a scarecrow
<jenda> tsmithe: I noticed.
<jenda> I do keyboard layouts :/
<jenda> it makes my life difficult :)
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> qwerty
<tsmithe> right next to e
<tsmithe> but how do you mean "do"?
<jenda> I use my own customised dvorakish layout.
<jenda> And I'm working on a full Czech dvorak layout.
<jenda> Totally impossible task :/
<jenda> and I'm also trying to make the 21st century Czech keyboard, which expects you to type English quite often as well as Czech.
<jenda> W is very common in E
<jenda> NEVER used in C
<jenda> :/
<jenda> as are FG and Q.
<tsmithe> awk
<tsmithe> that's a lot of hacking you'd have to do
<tsmithe> i hate having to do accents and umlauts
<tsmithe> stupid crappy keyboards
<tsmithe> they're a rubbish medium anyway
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> not if you set them up right :)
<tsmithe> really?
<tsmithe> how can i do it
<jenda> use xmodmap :)
<jenda> man xmodmap
<jenda> and:
<jenda> nano /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.<languagecode>
<tsmithe> huh does that help with accents?
<tsmithe> really?
<tsmithe> how?
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> i use it for multimedia keys
<jenda> it's quite tough to master, really ;)
<tsmithe> i know
<tsmithe> that's why i stopped there
<jenda> but once you know your way around, it can do anything to your keyboard.
<jenda>   
<tsmithe> wow
<tsmithe> "i'll do anything for you, dear, anything, for you, dear, anything... anything?... anything for you!"
<tsmithe> ...
<somerville32> Did you guys read Mark's letter?
<tsmithe> which one?
<somerville32> The one praising UWN24 :D
* somerville32 gleams.
<tsmithe> ah yeah
<tsmithe> i read it
<tsmithe> congrats
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda>  - teh bt eekly es
<jenda> :)
<tsmithe> hey that's a crazy kind of "w"
<tsmithe> all curly and junk
* tsmithe wants utf "w"s
<somerville32> :D
<tsmithe> n
<jenda> somerville32: Actually, I accidentally deleted that letter from the ubnutu-marketing list queue, so I had to ask him to resend it :)
<tsmithe> and that n
<tsmithe> !
<jenda> tsmithe: it's an 'omega'
<tsmithe> ah
<somerville32> Doh!
<tsmithe> you fool
<tsmithe> !
<beuno> jenda, FYI, I got to talk to dan for a while over jabber and we're back on track   ;D
<jenda> cool 
<jenda> tsmithe: :)
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> tsmithe: maybe it was a subconscious excuse to write to Mark ;)
<tsmithe> :D
<somerville32> "Thanks, Corey & co!"
<somerville32> Yeah for us!
<Burgwork> somerville32: congrats on your hard work
<Burgwork> congrats on all our hard work
<somerville32> Thanks! :)
<jenda> Burgwork, somerville32, the team: congrats ;)
<tsmithe> now that's not just a "bit" late
<tsmithe> hey wait
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> it's only ten minutes
<tsmithe> carry on
<tsmithe> :)
* tsmithe is too hasty
* tsmithe continues talking to the scarecrow
<tsmithe> ...
<jenda> lol ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-14
<somerville32> Who is Rich Johnson?
<somerville32> oh oh
<somerville32> nixternal: Are you still working on UWN?
<somerville32> Jenda: I replied to Mark :)
<jenda> cool ;)
* tsmithe saw
<somerville32> tsmite: Want something to do? :] 
<somerville32> I made some cookies today
<somerville32> I should decorate them with the Ubuntu logo
<Burgwork> -news subscriptions are up 20+ today alone
* somerville32 wonders why.
<Burgwork> I don't know ;)
<somerville32> Burgwork: How do I register a new mailing list?
<Burgwork> somerville32: you ask for it
<Burgwork> what are you thinking?
<somerville32> I was contemplating xubuntu-users
<Burgwork> ah, ok
<Burgwork> got enough use to split xubuntu up like that?
<somerville32> We only xubuntu-devel
<somerville32> *have
<Burgwork> then go for it
<Burgwork> rt@admin.canonical.com
<somerville32> Who am I e-mailing?
<jenda> the Request Tracker.
<jenda> Sir Request Tracker,
<jenda> 24 Canonical drive.
<Burgwork> somerville32: god
<Burgwork> otherwise known as elmo
<somerville32> If I say Dear God (aka elmo), would he get upset?
<somerville32> *said
<jenda> somerville32: yes
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> I was joking
<jenda> somerville32: at this time of the year, you should call him Santa.
<somerville32> Are you joking again?
<somerville32> haha
* somerville32 is addressing the letter to Santa.
<jenda> lol ;)
<Burgwork> do it
<jenda> I don't think he should mind that :)
<Burgwork> there are others that mind respond, but anyway
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork: You around?
<poningru> ok guys bad news
<poningru> gobby will be down from 20th of december to january 4thish
<poningru> switching services
<jenda> aww
<poningru> :( I know sorry
<poningru> I wont be there
<poningru> and my other roommate is kinda computer illiterate
<jenda> poningru: can you check the moderation queue?
<jenda> I'm unsure of one of the things.
<jenda> carpediem @ global.co.za
<poningru> hmm checking
<poningru> hmm ic what you mean
<poningru> I think we should probably forward that to canonical
<jenda> To:
<jenda> <info@canonical.com>
<jenda> CC:
<jenda> <ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com>
<jenda> hehe
<poningru> yeah saw that
<jenda> poningru: someone thought ahead of you ;)
<poningru> not sure if they check that email or not...
<poningru> we should probably bug jane or someone just to make sure they know about it
<jenda> I think we should let it through.
<poningru> oh yeah most def
<jenda> It's a little spammy, but not in a malicious way :)
<poningru> and one of us should respond
<poningru> irght
<poningru> right*
<jenda> I'm sure someone will, on the ML
<jenda> poningru: when accepting emails, also consider whether the user should be added to the whitelist or not...
<jenda> I don't think this one should, for example :)
<poningru> oh hehe
<jenda> Since I have no clue how to remove them ;)
<poningru> :) yeah we should figure that out
<jenda> And it's easy to do a mistake: yesterday I thought I accepted the sabdfl's email, but I musta been so excited I only whitelisted him, but deleted the mail :)
<poningru> rofl
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> wth was he not whitelisted already?
<jenda> not yet :)
<jenda> he is now.
<elkbuntu> next person to see mitchm needs to harrass him about running sobby
<poningru> hey if gobby.ubuntu.com could be forwarded to my server...
<jenda> * WANTED *
<jenda> Mitch Mahan
<mindspin> did you all read this "Using Ubuntu in an animated studio" on the ml ?
<jenda>   Reward:
<jenda> Running sobby
<jenda> mindspin: that's what poningru and I have been discussing :)
<mindspin> ;-)
<mindspin> canonical will surely contact them for support offers....
<jenda> I'll forward it to Mark. Any objections?
<poningru> nope
<mindspin> not at all, although the mail went also to info@canonical.com
<tonyyarusso> Wow.
<poningru> tonyyarusso: I know right
<mindspin> it will show or awareness ;-)
<tonyyarusso> That would so sweet if they put a big "Made with Ubuntu" notice at the beginning and it showed in theatres all over.
<jenda> mindspin: yes, I don't know anything about that addy ;)
<jenda> wooohoo ;)
<poningru> tonyyarusso: probably at teh end
<jenda> poningru: or in the corner the entire time ;)
<tonyyarusso> poningru: either way, whatever
<tonyyarusso> jenda: haha
<mindspin> tonyyarusso: normally those "made with blah" lines are rather small ones ;-)
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> if only
<poningru> still we can point it out to everyone
<poningru> like at the theatre
<mindspin> mentioned after the drivers ;-)
<poningru> make sure to stand up and yell
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I totally would
<tonyyarusso> Bring CDS!
<poningru> "UBUNTU I WONDER WHAT THAT IS"
<poningru> "WHATS THIS UBUNTU CDS HMM"
<tonyyarusso> Point, and yell "Look!  Made with Ubuntu!  Anybody want it?"
<tonyyarusso> Ya!
<poningru> rofl
<mindspin> but such a project could be good for canonical, good for (k)ubuntu ;-) and good for linux/open source at all
<tonyyarusso> yep
<poningru> oh guys try not to spread this around just yet
<mindspin> what?
<mindspin> ;-)
<poningru> the clients might want some discretion atleast until the deal is finalized if not until the movie is released
<mindspin> poningru: I was kidding
<poningru> hehe yea
<poningru> h
<mindspin> after the contracts are signed, canonical will tell the world 
<mindspin> although I #m not sure wether ubuntu is "ripe" for such a project
<jenda> I'm sure Ubuntu is ripe - not sure if there's any good software for Ubuntu to fill their needs.
<mindspin> that must be deceided by the "tech staff"
<mindspin> jenda: yup better expressed
<Admiral_Chicago> personally, I enjoy the phase "defective by design"
<jenda> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> i use it often when talking about DRM
<poningru> Admiral_Chicago: hehe awesome
<poningru> woah
<poningru> you go to a college?
<poningru> which one?
<poningru> dude have you looked into freeculture.org
<poningru> ??
<poningru> we are looking for more chapters
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: haha, yes i'm a sophmore in college
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: no but I have a F/OSS team here
<Admiral_Chicago> link?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see
<poningru> freeculture.org
<poningru> ;)
<poningru> uf.freeculture.org thats our chapter
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll discuss it with the other guy that is big on FOSS on campus
<poningru> awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> we did a talk on Open Source, I discussed Ubuntu for half and hour or so
<Admiral_Chicago> we are also doing an install fest, plus another talk
<Admiral_Chicago> i've got 7 new users in one semester
<poningru> Admiral_Chicago: btw freeculture.org is an official partner of fsf on defectivebydesign
<poningru> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/en/node
<poningru> on the right hand side you can see the link
<Admiral_Chicago> personally that is. poningrugood to hear, one of the Liberal Arts Intro class did a book on the hacker culture
<Admiral_Chicago> started talking about RMS, free formats etc
<poningru> awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> if someone would have told me earlier, I would have guest lectured :)
<xipietotec> I'm going to try starting a freeculture group as a student club at my community college, although it's not going to be specifically linux-centric
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, that's funny. I switched desktops and I was blogging about free software for a class.
<Admiral_Chicago> forgot all about it
<xipietotec> Mainly I just want to get the point across to rather disinterested college kids that people are working to steal their rights and that the RIAA/etc. are BS
<poningru> sweet
<poningru> xipietotec: :D
* poningru hugs xipietotec 
<poningru> Admiral_Chicago: #freeculture btw
<xipietotec> the one thing I want to work on is my video project..., it's a video short where *everything* has DRM.
<xipietotec> books and art require spraying on a chemical license or the words and pictures disappear, food comes pre-packaged and only works in compatible ovens with built in expiration dates that cause the food to go bad, etc.
<xipietotec> so far for what I've got for a storyline, it revolves around a kid who finds an old (pre-licensing regime) book, and inadvertently becomes a criminal
<xipietotec> so um....yeah....hopefully it'll be a cool video
<pschulz01> Good evening.. have people seen the email that just came through on CGI film studio in South Africa?
<tonyyarusso> pschulz01: yep
<tonyyarusso> It's on its way to higher ups to talk to them about it.
<tonyyarusso> If they do end up deciding to go with Ubuntu, I'm sure we'll hear about it later.
<pschulz01> tonyyarusso: Excellent!
<tonyyarusso> Until then, probably better not to say too much, in case they don't.
<pschulz01> tonyyarusso: As long as it's is being attended to :-)
<tonyyarusso> pschulz01: Yep :)
<jenda> OK, I'm officially delaying my t-shirt production :)
<elkbuntu> :-/
<jenda> I just got a poloshirt from the German LoCo team, and it is unsurpassable.
<jenda> I can't beat that.
<jenda> They sell tees for 10 and polos for 15
<elkbuntu> oh?
<pschulz01> jenda: Link?
<pschulz01> jenda: Pictures?
<poningru> jenda: dude thats kinda expensive
<jenda> poningru: a bit...
<poningru> you sure you can beat that?
<jenda> but it's worth every stitch...
<jenda> I mean...
<poningru> isnt eastern europe a bit cheaper?
<jenda> they are just perfect :)
<poningru> hehe
<jenda> we're neighbouring germany, so we ain't that much more to the east :)
<jenda> In fact, Juliux, who I got mine from, is probably the nearest non-Czech Ubuntu Member to me :)
<poningru> hehe
<jenda> (and pitti, both Dresden)
<tonyyarusso> My nearests are in Toronto I'm sure
<jenda> Burgwork: ping
<tonyyarusso> Shoot.  I had a question for him and don't remember it.
<jenda> MenZa: looks like I'll be buying you a t-shirt from Germany ;)
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> link .
<MenZa> :O*
<poningru> my nearest is gnomefreak iirc
<poningru> he is in georgia iirc
<elkbuntu> MenZa, pray tell, could you possibly get much more into that hostmask?
<MenZa> elkbuntu: :D
<elkbuntu> (i know there's other bigger ones..)
<MenZa> jenda: I doubt I can do it this cheap any longer, my boss now wants me to pay $20/m foil
<MenZa> A lot :\
<jenda> Aww, well that's ok
<jenda> http://diy.devubuntu.com/polo.jpg
<jenda> elkbuntu: technically, no - only pdpc or freenode cloaks can group, and never both.
<elkbuntu> jenda, longer nicks, dear
<MenZa>  A POLO!
<MenZa> Oh so awesome
<MenZa> <3 jenda
<jenda> MenZa: it's even more expensive than the coffee maker ;
<jenda> ;)
<MenZa> XD
<MenZa> Size large, by the way
<jenda> k
<MenZa> And I'll get those stickers done asap
<MenZa> We're doing an 8 metre print right now
<MenZa> ...which takes a few hours.
<MenZa> And we have four!
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> ok
<poningru> MenZa: your boss wants you to do what?
<MenZa> Pay for the materials.
<poningru> what matierials?
<MenZa> umm, the sticker-foil
<pschulz01> jenda: The shirt look looks great!
<pschulz01> looks
<jenda> Contact juliux for those shirts
<jenda> 15 apiece
<jenda> 10 for t-shirt
<MenZa> :O
<poningru> oh
<poningru> doh
<jenda> plus shipping
<jenda> oh well, you get what you pay for :)
<jenda> There's no way I'm competing with high quality shirts that are a tidbit more expensive with cheap whacks.
<MenZa> jenda: fantastic, finally able to speak German on IRC
<jenda> hehe
<MenZa> I suck at it, but I like speaking it
<poningru> oh did I tell you guys about finding out that my parents router runs linux
<poningru> the isp gave them a free router that has all kinds of wonderful stuff
<MenZa> oh nice
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> shweet :)
<poningru> yeah I was setting up wifi
<poningru> saw a whole bunch of options that normally wouldnt be there in an average router
<poningru> so looking around
<poningru> turns out there is a configure file for the firewall
<poningru> and guess what the text file is 
<poningru> iptables
<poningru> I was like waoh
<poningru> looked up the model number turns out they do use linux
<juliux> hi all jenda said i have to join this channel ;)
<jenda> muhehe
<jenda> everyone, meet juliux
<jenda> juliux, meet team.
<jenda> or meat teem
<jenda> whatever ;)
<jenda> juliux is the guy you bother with t-shirts
<jenda> :)
<juliux> they are not my shirts;) only in my flat;)=
<MenZa> hey juliux
<juliux> hi MenZa 
<jenda> juliux: I know that type of stuff ;)
<jenda> I've got 40 ubuntu tees on my flat too
<jenda> but they're Czech.
<jenda> MenZa: I heard you bought a shirt from juliux ;)
<juliux> jenda, i have also 8000 ubuntu german ubuntu flyer, 500 ubuntu edgy dvd
<MenZa> I did ;)?
<jenda> MenZa: that probably means you'll be getting two
<jenda> aha, I suppose you didn't :)
<juliux> MenZa, he want one of the next generation;)
<MenZa> Never bought any, told him to tell me when he was doing the next batch
<jenda> juliux: 500 pressed DVD?
<MenZa> With breastpockets!
<juliux> jenda, 800
<jenda> MenZa: Ah I see :)
<juliux> jenda, 800er ;)
<jenda> juliux: are they multilingual?
<jenda> brb
<juliux> jenda, MenZa want some with a a breast-pocket 
<juliux> jenda, yes
<jenda> juliux: how much per DVD?
<juliux> jenda, it is the normal edgy i386 iso
<juliux> jenda, but with a german cover
<jenda> but pressed :)
<jenda> ah
<juliux> yes pressd
<jenda> well, that sohuldn't matter.
<juliux> we presssed 2000
<jenda> How much do they cost?
<juliux> 0,70 
<jenda> neat
<jenda> I might be getting some later.
<juliux> 800 for us, 200 for an company 700 for an other association and 300 for a bookshop
<MenZa> juliux, how much do you want to add one to the T-shirt jenda ordered?
<MenZa> I'd like to see what kind of pressing this is :)
<MenZa> brb
<juliux> MenZa, i made a deal with jenda, he gaves me 10 posters i send him a poloshirt;)
<juliux> jenda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1885212#post1885212 ;9
<willvdl> Does the marketing team use launchpad for any projects/products/etc?
<juliux> willvdl, i think it is better to ask on the mailinglist
<willvdl> will do. will search archives as well I guess
<juliux> ok
<jenda> juliux: hehe I'll be ordering another one for MenZa
<MenZa> :O
<jenda> I can either give you cash, or 15 posters for it :)
<MenZa> :o
<juliux> hm
<juliux> cash is better;)
<jenda> ok ;)
<juliux> we also should speak about posterts
<jenda> please tell me if you have some way of accepting paypal - it's a million times easier for me.
<jenda> ok sure ;)
<jenda> what about them?
<juliux> yes we have a paypal account i think ;)
<juliux> what was the production for the posters you made?
<juliux> and who many posters you made
<jenda> I made 500
<jenda> and it cost me...
<jenda> 290
<jenda> well, 300, more like
<juliux> it was din a3 right?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> I could get 200 A2s done for 35 apiece
<jenda> err... 35 CZK
<jenda> 1.25
<jenda> would get cheaper going up
<jenda> down to about 0.80 apiece at 500 i think, juliux 
<juliux> jenda, ok
<juliux> i will check what it cost in germany;)
<jenda> :)
<juliux> jenda, 500 din a3 poster with 4 colors cost 206,25 in germany
<jenda> juliux: I can guarantee we have cheaper shipping than you, though ;)
<juliux> incl. shipping
<jenda> ah
<jenda> well, shipping posters costs me 3 up to about 15 posters
<jenda> 4 up to 28 or so
<jenda> and then goes by the 4 as it doubles.
<jenda> err...
<jenda> make that, goes by 4 per half-kilo
<jenda> no... not true ;)
<jenda> per 250 g
<juliux> i didn't check the shipping prices from germany to the whole world;)
<juliux> but a letter up to 2kg format din a4 costs 4,50 to whole europe
<jenda> wow, that's a good price.
<jenda> for those measures, europe is the same as the world :(
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> However, my experience says most of your users will not be from Europe.
<juliux> perhaps i find a sponsor for shipping costs;)
<jenda> wow
<jenda> I didn't get that far
<jenda> :)
<juliux> perhaps not sure
<juliux> hm posters are very cheap
<juliux> 225 for 500 posters din a2
<jenda> O.O
<jenda> do it :)
<juliux> jenda, at first we have to sell the shirts and dvds;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'll do what I can to help with that.
<juliux> we spend 1500 for shirts, 500 for flyers, 600 for dvds;)
<juliux> in only in november
<jenda> wow :)
<jenda> I didn't know the shirts were that fresh.
<juliux> we have 50 shirts and 100 polos;)
<jenda> They totally rock, though :)
<juliux> and 50*8 +100*11 are 1500
* jenda thinks what he could do for you.
<juliux> jenda, just do what you did in the past;)
<jenda> well, all the material you offer to ship globally will be featured on diy.devubuntu.com
<jenda> that website will have a little banner at the front page of ubuntuforums.org
<juliux> the dvds has a german cover:(
<jenda> just like the announcement that hangs there
<jenda> juliux: that's unfortunate, but you never know who might buy them :)
<jenda> s/buy/want to get as a free gift in return for a donation/
<jenda> and that banner on the forums is powerful, BTW :)
<jenda> I sold about half my stock thanks to it.
<juliux> we will try to get a link on http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu#buycurrent to the onlineshop of the bookshop
<jenda> cool
<juliux> they are selling the dvds but the profit goes to the community
<jenda> juliux: OTOH, I'd appreciate a bit of an outward-thinking approach, too, in return ;)
<juliux> otoh ?
<jenda> on the other hand
<juliux> ok
<jenda> What i mean is looking at other projects out there that might appreciate support :)
<jenda> the thing is, there are hundreds of projects on Ubuntu
<juliux> sure
<jenda> Some are digital, and don't involve money.
<jenda> Some aren't - and gain money.
<jenda> Some cost money :)
<juliux> jenda, sorry girlfriend just arrvived;)
<jenda> so I try to think of the redistribution ;)
<jenda> sure
<jenda> :)
<elkbuntu> redistribution of the girlfriend? jenda, you naughty boy!
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> No, actually, i didn't mean that :)
<elkbuntu> (i know)
<jenda> 
<poningru> ok so I am gonna go request the source to my parents new router...
<poningru> how should I go about it?
<jenda> Yo gonna fork up me dem source or i's gonna bust a cap in yo' 'hind?
<poningru> haha
<somerville32> Good Morning Ubuntu Marketing Team! :D
<jenda> Good afternoon, team :)
<jenda> MitchM: there was some reward on your head earlier...
* MitchM SCREAMS!
<MitchM> Who was looking :-) ?
<jenda> right
<jenda> elkbuntu: 
<MitchM> Problems with her website?
<jenda> She wanted to ask if you could run a sobby on your server.
<MitchM> "sobby"
<MitchM> as in a sad pos ?
<MitchM> =)
<jenda> yep
<jenda> well, actually, she was more like ordering you to do so, under pain of eternal torment.
<jenda> But I allowed myself to rephrase a bit.
<MitchM_> Jenda: Yeah. So I'm a ginnie pig for a failing Cisco router.
<MitchM_> Sobby is a "multiple user 'vim'" ?
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> or gedit.
<MitchM_> *pukes*
<MitchM_> Elkbuntu: Setting up Sobby now.
<MitchM_> elkbuntu, You should be able to run it from your normal user. If you would like a seperate "global" sobby user I can also set that up.
<juliux> re
<MitchM_> and just create a blank directory to place your projets in.
<MitchM_> elkbuntu, Just make sure if you start a sobby session to use the default port. 6522
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-15
<rjian> elkbuntu: good morning..
<rjian> elkbuntu: u there?
<rjian> hmmm no ones here
<somerville32> I'm here
<somerville32> jenda: ping
<rjian> somerville32: hello hehe can u point me to the logo guidelines?
<somerville32> Try speaking with the Ubuntu art team
* somerville32 has no idea.
<rjian> hehe ok thnx
<Admiral_Chicago> rjian: google official ubuntu art
<Admiral_Chicago> there should be a page on the team descrpition
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, Hey
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: hello 
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<somerville32> What was with that really weird message on the ml?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not on the mailing list, dunno
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: hehe finding guidelines for the logo because the loca Ubuntu-ph team logo is not qualified
<rjian> a/loca/loCo
<rjian> somerville32: u can check the propose logo to the trademark on the Ubuntu-ph team http://jucato.org/stuff/ubuntu-ph.png
<somerville32> Cool :] 
<rjian> somerville32: but not qualified :(
<rjian> somerville32: any suggestion u can make?
<somerville32> I'm afraid I have nothing to do with artwork.
<somerville32> But I'll ask my art buddy
<somerville32> ...Who happens to be offline right now
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> You might e-mail the ubuntu-art team mailing list
<somerville32> I'm sure they'll be happy to give you pointers
<rjian> somerville32: hehehe ok.. :)
<cellofellow> anybody interested in marketing Xubuntu, help out at http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu/wiki
<cellofellow> I saw somebody access it. What do you think?
<somerville32> lol
<cellofellow> somerville32: not you cody I know you've seen it. :)
<somerville32> ;] 
<jenda> elkbuntu: you're on a mailing spree? :)
<elkbuntu> jenda, yep
<jenda> I think Dan will be able to make it to the meeting.
<jenda> Which is good.
<jenda> I invited matthewrevell, too, having stumbled upon him.
<jenda> But he'll probably not make it.
<elkbuntu> didnt expect he would
<a7p> hi everyone, I just had a little chat @ubuntu-bugs ... and I'd like to suggest to introduce something like "A bug a week" ... one bug and it's symptoms get described and then it is shown how this particular bug was fixed ...
<a7p> I don't know if it is a good idea to get more people into bugfixing and reporting ... but at least it's an idea.
<elkbuntu> a7p, have you put this past sfllaw?
<a7p> elkbuntu, no, I've talked to hobbsee and she pointed me here.
<elkbuntu> a7p, ok. if you're unsure, talk to sfllaw, and see what he thinks the best way to go would be. if he thinks it's a good idea, and you are willing to maintain the section, then by all means, we can consider adding it :)
<a7p> okay, I will talk to him ... (eventhough I think I am not able to maintain something that technically).
<Admiral_Chicago> a7p: similar to debian package a week?
<jenda> I could imagine that appearing in the UWN.
<a7p> Admiral_Chicago, exactly only about bugs and how they got fixed.
<Admiral_Chicago> i like the idea.
* a7p too *g*
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure about implementation, there are many ways to work it
<elkbuntu> i do too. however, i believe simon should get a say on how he thinks it would be most beneficial/effective
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, I don't think they would have a problem with it however
<Admiral_Chicago> you might also want to put a little: how it was triaged etc
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure
<Admiral_Chicago> i have finals to study for
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicag
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> see?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh it doesn't work bit it's 5.54 here.....
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<elkbuntu> ubugtu does the time
<a7p> elkbuntu, who do I best contact sfllaw? I just queried him - but no reaction (may be I should give him 5 or 6 hours).
<elkbuntu> a7p, he's in canada and it's 4am there
<elkbuntu> or so
<a7p> what a weak excuse *g* ... 
<MenZa> Denn du bist was du isst! Es ist mein Teil!
<a7p> I'll put my jabber id in the query so he can answer when he wants.
<elkbuntu> https://launchpad.net/people/sfllaw
<tonyyarusso> a7p: Indeed it is.
<tonyyarusso> 7:00 AM for me in Canada, and haven't gone to bed yet
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, he's probably over your side of the icecube anyway
<tonyyarusso> Icecube?
<tonyyarusso> It's 4 degrees, in the middle of December!
<elkbuntu> i rest my case
<tonyyarusso> We don't even have snow, in fact, it's supposed to rain today
<tonyyarusso> Bloody weather
<tonyyarusso> The snow should be up to my knees by now...
<elkbuntu> well thats ok, we're in for a 40'C summer
<tonyyarusso> ewwwwwww
* tonyyarusso would die
<tonyyarusso> possibly literally
<tonyyarusso> Well, lesse ours was
<elkbuntu> it was 35'C at 9:30pm the other day
<tonyyarusso> Does ubotu do math?
<tonyyarusso> 40 / 5 = 8, 8 * 9 = 72, 72 + 32 = 104
<elkbuntu> no, google does though
<tonyyarusso> Okay, yeah we go over that.
<tonyyarusso> Last summer we hit 106
<tonyyarusso> But I usually crawl up in a ball in the basement and cry when that happens.
<elkbuntu> um.. who said 40 was the temp we 'hit'?
<tonyyarusso> blargh
<elkbuntu> i mean we're looking to have a summer of almost 40 average
<tonyyarusso> I remember being stranded in South Dakota when it was 110
<tonyyarusso> That was unpleasant
<elkbuntu> i bet
<tonyyarusso> My comfort range is -40 - +75 deg F
<elkbuntu> heh, i prefer above freezing, but cold is better than hot
<elkbuntu> in a few weeks, nekkid will be over dressed
<MenZa> Depends on the situation.
<tonyyarusso> You can always put more clothes on, but there's a limit to what you can take off
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, precisely
<MenZa> if you're lying in a tent with a tiny sleeping bag, I prefer hot.
<MenZa> :d
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Ewww
* MenZa has been in that situation, freezing
<elkbuntu> lol
<tonyyarusso> I have stains on my ThermARest from sweat in SD that summer
<elkbuntu> MenZa, i've been in that situation, on christmas eve, in an inch of rain
<MenZa> ow
<elkbuntu> well, the puddle was an inch deep anyhow
<a7p> argg ... chrismas ... I still need to buy gifts ... :|
<tonyyarusso> I've been tenting comfortably in -9 F (-20something C)
<elkbuntu> got mine done yesterday :D
<elkbuntu> MenZa, btw, the only reason i was sleeping in a puddle, is because cousins and brothers decided to peg lemons around for a dog to chase, and one was directed at the tent... so lemon + following dog rendered tent damaged :(
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> That sucks :o
<MenZa> a7p: me too :\
<MenZa> I have... two.
<MenZa> Another two, that is
<tonyyarusso> You know what's really nice for winter camping though?  Quinzees.
<tonyyarusso> Sooooo warm
<tonyyarusso> and cozy
<elkbuntu> a what?
<tonyyarusso> Snow hut.  You make a pile of snow, let is sit for a few hours to set, then hollow it out.
<elkbuntu> you canadians are weird
<tonyyarusso> Try it some time
<tonyyarusso> And I'm only kinda Canadian
<jenda> why that, tonyyarusso?
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Why kinda Canadian?
<jenda> yep
<tonyyarusso> I'm born, raised, and issued a passport in the USA.  I'm going to school in Canada though (uni, 2nd year), and they actually _have_ an Ubuntu LoCo, so....
<jenda> cool ;)
<jenda> I did my 12th year of high school in Canada
<jenda> en franais :)
<tonyyarusso> Plus, Minnesota's a blue state, _and_ north of where I am in Ontario, so it's like honorary Canada
<jenda> lol
<jenda> blue = democrats, right?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah
* MenZa nods
<tonyyarusso> Just to confuse the world, since _everywhere_ _else_ blue is conservatives...
<jenda> hehe
<xipietotec> anyone here a FSF member?
<jenda> including here.
<MenZa> Thought about it, xipietotec
* jenda points at... he ain't here :)
<tonyyarusso> Oh, and in our case, it's not just democrats, it's "Democratic Farmer Labor party" - our own little version; has to do with unique state political history stuff
* xipietotec is joining today, they have some referral program, was going to put someone's # in
<tonyyarusso> I should get some sleep
<jenda> heh...
<jenda> are you still up, or already up, tonyyarusso?
<tonyyarusso> jenda: still
<jenda> funky
<tonyyarusso> yep
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, the US has a LoCo, that's splintered 20 ways to stupidity
<jenda> Dan buch is your timezone, and he got up about an hour ago :)
<tonyyarusso> So, the sun will be up soon, therefore I'm going down
<a7p> tonyyarusso, that's right - hide from it.
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I'm not aware of any activity other than CO and NJ
<jenda> tonyyarusso: there are quite a few.
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList?highlight=%28CategoryLoCoTeams%29
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsList
<tonyyarusso> But do any of them DO anything?
<jenda> AFAIK, Chicago is quite active.
<tonyyarusso> Oh, and chicgo
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, proliferate more splinters
* jenda points at nixternal 
<elkbuntu> utah is a bit ok as well afaik
* tonyyarusso checks whether anyone is in -midwest
<tonyyarusso> Mmmmmm, me and ubotu
<elkbuntu> haha.. poke imbrandon to join his own damned loco then
<xipietotec> see? No one lives in the midwest
<tonyyarusso> I'll try during daylight hours sometime
<tonyyarusso> Where's imbrandon from?
<jenda> atoponce is the Utah guy...
<tonyyarusso> Minnesota has a LP page, but no irc channel
<xipietotec> huh....no one in #ubuntu-california either
<jenda> careful about too many IRC channels, it can split the effort.
<jenda> Dan Buch says 'lump, don't split' :)
<atoponce> elkbuntu: yeah. we are very active, actually. meeting once a month, with ~15 members
<atoponce> our mailing list and forums are low activity though
<elkbuntu> atoponce, we = ?
<atoponce> utah loco team
<elkbuntu> aha, read up finally
<atoponce> :)
* atoponce just got out of bed
<elkbuntu> no prob.
<atoponce> hey, i like your ubuntu counter. are you thinking of releasing the source to it?
<elkbuntu> atoponce, when/if i ever clean it up
<atoponce> :)
<jenda> atoponce: I hope you don't want to decentralise it.
<jenda> :)
<atoponce> np. just curious.
<jenda> elkbuntu: you should follow the launchpad model ;)
<atoponce> jenda: i've been thinking of setting up a dvorak counter
<jenda> woo :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: please open up the source! :)
<atoponce> :)
<elkbuntu> jenda, atm, that's basically the reason. "it's not ready"
<jenda> k 
<elkbuntu> atoponce, it's a surprisingly simple model. it stores users, then counts the users.
<atoponce> elkbuntu: yeah. i was planning one out, and it didn't seem too bad, but then i thought, rather than reinvent the wheel, use another api, and improve it. :)
<jenda> EEE 
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> we might get a chance to appeal to the Culture ministry to use FLOSS
* elkbuntu cheers for jenda
<jenda> the CZLUG leader to the minister: "You probably aren't pleased with being the head of the best known organisation involved in software piracy in the country"
<jenda> that's some cheek ;)
<jenda> s/cheek/brazenness/
<atoponce> nice
* jenda waves at MitchM
<jenda> you there?
<jenda> wow... after a bit of research:
<jenda> more than two thirds of their computers run illegal soft :)
<jenda> ROFL
<jenda> Go government.
<atoponce> why doesn't that surprise me? :)
<jenda> 150-200 MS Win licences :)
<jenda> mm
<jenda> that's over a million CZK :)
<jenda> rofl...
<jenda> that's a chance for us.
<jenda> meh...
<jenda> not sure if we want them to use our wonderful OS
<jenda> They were lent 25 PCs a few years ago by a company, and didn't return them when they were due... so the company billed for them, and they never paid.
<atoponce> nice
<atoponce> there are a couple employees at my work who have pirated software on their machines.
<atoponce> and ith it manager knows about it, but prefers to "forget" it
<atoponce> drives me nuts
<atoponce> s/ith/the/
<jenda> hehe
<nixternal> i don't get the statement "the US has a LoCo, that's splintered 20 ways to stupidity"
<elkbuntu> nixternal, your one country, has quite literally 10x the number of locos *ANY* other country does
<nixternal> and we have 10x the population as well
<nixternal> Ubuntu Chicago has a market of 9 million plus to reach alone
<elkbuntu> you have more population than china or india?
<nixternal> umm no
<elkbuntu> china has the whole of 2 locos, not 20
<elkbuntu> india i believe has 1
<elkbuntu> they cope fine
<elkbuntu> *that* was my point
<nixternal> ya, but i am willing to bet there are areas that aren't being targeted
<nixternal> screw it, i guarantee it
<jenda> elkbuntu: india has more.
<nixternal> coping is one thing, effectively reaching the entire market is another
<elkbuntu> there's still areas that arent being targeted in the US, because there's people starting 1 person locos
<jenda> and the loco teams are meant to be able to target their area.
<jenda> I can't imagine a team properly managing the entire states.
<nixternal> well 1 person loco's is ignorant
<elkbuntu> jenda, no, but one team managing the chapters would be great
<jenda> meh
<jenda> ok
<jenda> ;)
<nixternal> the only reason i started chicago is because we instantly had 40+ interested from the forums alone
<elkbuntu> why not illinois as a whole?
<nixternal> plus now I am the president of the LoCo, so now we have just kind of grew into one huge "Ubuntu Marketing" family in the Chicago land area
<nixternal> we are looking at becoming Ubuntu Illinois actually
<elkbuntu> cool, good
<nixternal> we have people in the center of the state now and the southern portion of the state
<elkbuntu> :)
<nixternal> so it only makes sense for us to become Illinois eventually
<juliux> hi all
<jenda> yo, jules.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> juliux: what's your email again? I had someone email @ubuntu.com, and it came back undelivered.
<juliux> jenda, jbloch@ubuntu.com  or jbloch@edubuntu.org are working but my main one is juliux@ubuntu-de.org
<jenda> long live spam ;)
<juliux> i have a greate spamfilter;)
<jenda> k, will rememba for next time.
<jenda> hehe
<juliux> elkbuntu, in which channel is the marketing meeting?
<elkbuntu> juliux, um... i really dont know
<juliux> elkbuntu, good answer;)
<elkbuntu> juliux, well... for as long as i've been with the team, there's not been a meeting
<nixternal> heh, we used to have a lot of "good" meetings
<elkbuntu> nixternal, people obtained lives
<nixternal> must be ;p
<nixternal> hey
<nixternal> what are you saying? i don't have a life now? ;p
<elkbuntu> you're one of the ones that does
<nixternal> well, i guess....tell me something i didn't know already
<nixternal> if i can't purchase it on amazon, then i don't need it ;)
<elkbuntu> you're part of the problem, man
<nixternal> always am, if you have an issue, please file a bug against it in malone
<nixternal> heh, now that would be one hell of a triagers nightmare...fixing "nixternal" bugs
<elkbuntu> but seriously, ompaul got a life and gnewsense, matthewrevell got a life and a canonical job, mdke... i dont know if he's on much anymore, but he got a life and a job
<nixternal> bah, i don't need all that...i got a life with school & ubuntu..that's enough for me
<nixternal> anymore and my head would explode
<juliux> school lol ;)
<nixternal> ya, but i am double majoring now to finish my masters and another comp sci degree, and then possibly (haven't made up my mind yet) a phd in probably electrical engineering or comp sci
<juliux> phd ?
<nixternal> at 32, i decided to finish everything, since the military is paying for everything...can't loose that opportunity
<nixternal> dr. or philosophy
<nixternal> which is scary to think about
<nixternal> thank god for musicbrainz
<nixternal> i converted all of my music to ogg last night (finally), and a lot of the tags were removed
<atoponce> musicbrainz rocks! i don't know what i'd do without it. i certainly wouldn't tag the files myself! ;)
<nixternal> ya, i just noticed the button for it in amarok and totally forgot i set that up many months back
<atoponce> so, am i to understand that the marketing meeting is in 10 hours and 49 minutes?
<elkbuntu> atoponce, i believe 30 hours. confirm with Burgwork if he ever regains consciousness
<atoponce> hmm. ok. trying to decipher if it's 12:01am is sat or sun
* atoponce hates midnight for that reason.
<MitchM> jenda -- good sir?
<jenda> MitchM: I was about to warn you about an email coming - it's already there, though.
<MitchM> lol k
<MitchM> jenda: Bah! More users.
<MitchM> well jenda -- It will be hard to get everyone to be able to read/write securely.
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> how dat?
<MitchM> Since apache needs to be a member of the group to read the web files. That means if I add "other" people to the group -- and allow them "Write" privs.
<MitchM> Then apache has write privs to the directory also.
<MitchM> which is (in my experience) never a good idea.
<MitchM> If you would like me to create a seperate "diy" account for general use.
<MitchM> I can do that
<MitchM> or I can proceed on with adding everyone to the group
<MitchM> and giving apache write access to the files
<jenda> ok, then, just leave it as it is :)
<MitchM> k :)
<MitchM> and what abou the newuser "bueno"
<MitchM> ignore?
<MitchM> about*
<jenda> MitchM: we'll just let him use the account there is now, if necessary.
<MitchM> Good.
<MitchM> Thats what i like to hear =)
<MitchM> lol
<jenda> 
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-16
<somerville32> elkbuntu, When is the meeting? Tonight or tomorrow?
<elkbuntu> in about 12 hours
<somerville32> 10:30 tomorrow morning?!
<tonyyarusso> wait....
<tonyyarusso> huh?
<tonyyarusso> It's 02:00 UTC now, and the mtg was going to be 00:00 some day, putting it at 22 hours or 46 hours.  How do you get 12?
<elkbuntu> midnight saturday until 1am sunday
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, because im trying to talk several conversations, and do math, based on my time, for international people, at the same time
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Ah, ok.  ;)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, plus, i have my 'to wear today' clothes in my lap for the past hour and a half and got no closer to the shower
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, the one that's less than 24 hours.
<elkbuntu> yes, it's like 24 hours off
<elkbuntu> whatever
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I haven't even grabbed my clothes for the day yet - still in pajamas.  Just got up and had breakfast so far.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, it's 1:30pm here
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: It's 9:30 PM here.
<somerville32> 10:36pm here
<elkbuntu> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/meetingdetails.html?year=2006&month=12&day=17&hour=0&min=0&sec=0&p1=240&p2=256 <--- this should be the right time
<elkbuntu> those times are: my time, corey time, utc time
<elkbuntu> now, im going to go de-stinkify myself now
<poningru> anyone seen this?
<poningru> /var/aquota.user
<poningru> err
<poningru> http://ubuntuclips.org/
* poningru shakes fist at his clipboard
<poningru> who is doing that btw
<elkbuntu> not sure
<poningru> ...
<poningru> richard smith
<elkbuntu> whois'd domain?
<poningru> yeah
* danbuch929 clears throat
<jenda> Meeting time - 3 hours!
<jenda> just incase someone didn't know.
<somerville32> Time till we tickle Jenda: 2hr30mins
<jenda> uh oh
<somerville32> Jenda: Time check!
<MenZa> jenda: I won.
<MenZa> You keep the poster.
<MenZa> Well, am winning
<MenZa> One question left, I'm 2 points ahead
<somerville32> Oh god that was funny
<MenZa> The quiz pwnt it
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-17
<poningru> http://store02.prostores.com/servlet/tvease/Detail?no=8
<elkbuntu> ok this is not good
<elkbuntu> jenda?
<somerville32> What is not good?
<elkbuntu> there's marketing team meeting in 7 minutes
<elkbuntu> i see no burgundavia or even madpilot
<somerville32> I'm here!
<tonyyarusso> speak of half the devils.
<elkbuntu> yay!
<elkbuntu> he is alive!
<somerville32> Lets do roll call?
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> we meeting in -meeting?
<elkbuntu> dude, where have you been?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, not a clue
<Burgundavia> busy with work
<Burgundavia> geez, I have only bee missing for 2 days
<Burgundavia> you would think the world had ended
* elkbuntu pouts
<somerville32> UWN 25 didn't get released.
<poningru> so are we doing it here or -meeting?
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Well, traditionally on the third day search parties are dispatched I think.
* somerville32 nods.
<Burgundavia> somerville32: realize that
<somerville32> lol, doh
<somerville32> Of course you do
* somerville32 slaps his forehead.
<poningru> so...
<poningru> meeting or here?
<poningru> fellas?
<Burgundavia> -meeting
<Burgundavia> we have a jenda?
<elkbuntu> im starting to wonder
<somerville32> He did a time checker earlier
<somerville32> Speak of the devil!
<tonyyarusso> Now we just gotta talk about Madpilot a bit
<elkbuntu> i think that answers the jenda question
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: my brother will follow my lead :)
* jenda apologises, but is very tired at this late hour
<jenda> I'll do my best not to fall asleep on the keyboard and yckgrdxchb all over #ubuntu-meeting ;)
* beuno changes his name to yckgrdxchb so he gets notified   ;D
<jenda> lol ;)
<Burgundavia> jenda: we will get to you next, so can leave if needed
<jenda> No problem at all.
<jenda> danbuch929: next step on the roadmap: case studies.
<danbuch929> how now?
<danbuch929> for tonight's "ajenda" ?
<jenda> could even do it before the HOWTOs, or at the same time - as in 'look what has been achieved elsewhere'...
<danbuch929> right on - in the "spread it" section?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> well, we will probably end up restructuring, anyway :)
<danbuch929> precisely :-D
<jenda> But yes - basically, teh spread it section is the only one I plan to work on any time soon ;)
* beuno thinks that he wil habe to talk to Dan on monday to re-focus
<jenda> if you mean in contrast to the 'get/see/try' sections, too - as they are probably redundant.
<danbuch929> gotcha - this is where I'm hoping we can take advantage of wordpress
<danbuch929> jenda: yes, indeed
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<beuno> dan, these cases where what I had in mind when choosing wordpress   :D
<danbuch929> beuno: exshellent ;-)
<jenda> beuno: not a great idea throwing your email addy in a publically logged chan ;)
<jenda> sid: ubuntuvideo.cob
<jenda> com, even
<beuno> jenda, I know, but I get so much spam already for the address itself I reccon it won't be much of a difference...
<jenda> 
<jenda> I follow that line of thought often, as well.
<elkbuntu> sid, how about you just let me finish the process
<jenda> elkbuntu: some sort of status update would be nice, though :)
<beuno> dan, any progress on FTP access?
<danbuch929> beuno: jenda and I have been playing ping tag :-)
<elkbuntu> jenda, if i say 'ive been working on them' i get another flurry of people pinging and emailing me, and any progress stops
<beuno> great
<danbuch929> jenda: can we talk briefly after the meeting about FTP access to diy.devubuntu.com?  (yes, I know it's late for you :-)  )
<jenda> sure
<jenda> for technical reasons, we can only have one account to share.
* beuno has to leave in a few minutes
<beuno> actaully
<beuno> now
* jenda delegated the responsibility of entrusting you with the access himself, because he is the one working with you ;)
<danbuch929> jenda:  one account is no prob - I've just hidden the password from myself :-P
<jenda> danbuch929: ah, you don't know it? :)
<danbuch929> hehe
<jenda> phew!
<jenda> danbuch929: you could've talked more, too ;)
<jenda> elkbuntu: I'll still be around, only gradually less responsive.
<danbuch929> jenda: sorry :-(  ... still feelin' like a noob
<Burgundavia> don't worry
<jenda> danbuch929: ;)
<jenda> Corey won't eat you if you talk :)
<Burgundavia> I only eat babies and kittens
<danbuch929> HA!  It'd be a disappointment anyway...   I'm made of 'kraut and vinegar
<jenda> although elkbuntu might try, but we'll hold her back.
<jenda> I will.
<jenda> I need you too much ;)
<elkbuntu> eh?
<jenda> elkbuntu: do you like sourkraut?
<elkbuntu> eww
<MenZa> Sauerkraut.
<danbuch929> jenda: thanks :-)   ...hehe
* jenda gets back to cloaking.
* danbuch929 wraps himself up and outta IRC to go wrap up presents
<danbuch929> Great meeting!
<elkbuntu> it's past lunchtime and i havent even had breakfast :|
<MenZa> Your point being?
<jenda> hehe :)
* jenda thwacks MenZa
<MenZa> with a big pointy hobbsee of doom?
<jenda> yep
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: you just missed the -marketing meeting
<Madpilot> ah well
<Madpilot> good turnout?
<Burgundavia> yep
<jenda> rather good.
<MenZa> :)
<jenda> This meeting was very revolutionary, for me, personally.
<jenda> The state now can hardly be compared with the state before...
<jenda> For example - now I can go to bed, but that's just a tiny glimpse of the huge difference the meeting made ;)
* MenZa snickers
<MenZa> jenda: just out of curiosity, when are you expecting to buy the shirts?
<MenZa> I'm probably printing the last stickers Monday
<MenZa> Printer is working again
<jenda> as soon as I get my butt to write juliux an email ;)
<MenZa> jenda, one request
<jenda> hm?
<MenZa> give gecko^| an unaffiliated mask, will you?
<MenZa> recent freenode convertee
<jenda> I need him to have an email and an alternate nick set up.
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> having him do thatnow
<Madpilot> jenda, you doing the roughcut shirts, then?
<jenda> Madpilot: mmm
<jenda> Madpilot: It looks like I'll postpone the project :/
<jenda> The reason is simple
<jenda> juliux has a batch of incredibly beautiful shirts that I simply can't beat.
<jenda> He has them with embroided ubuntu logos, and that i can't do for a big design for a reasonable prize.
<jenda> prce
<jenda> argh, price
<Madpilot> Cool - embroidered shirts are great (I'm hard on t-shirts, silkscreened designs don't last long around me...)
<jenda> yes
<jenda> So, I don't know how to do this
<jenda> It seems best to me to just point people at juliux' beatiful work.
<jenda> And make roughcut posters instead ;)
<Madpilot> fine with me :)
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I'm sorry I didn't go through with that.
<jenda> Nothing's set in stone yet.
<jenda> But I don't want to compete with another project, when my entire point is to encourage other projects to spring up.
<MenZa> fanks jenda
<jenda> MenZa: wif pleshor.
<elkbuntu> jenda, encourage him to do obey tshirts?
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> Madpilot: same here
<poningru> ok the firefox party tool
<poningru> the guy who is working on it said parts of it needs some tlc
<somerville32> Jenda: ping
* jenda hides
<jenda> Not here, sorry.
<jenda> You are free to leave a message, though.
<somerville32> :D
<jenda> I'll feel free not to heed it, however...
<somerville32> <g>
* somerville32 dies from sadness.
<somerville32> Check thou e-mail inbox
<jenda> riight ;)
<jenda> ok, I'll get around to prodding Jane sooner or later :)
<jenda> thanks for volunteering.
* beuno wonders if jenda is around
* jenda wonders if beuno will notice him if he hides in the corner.
* beuno is pretty perceptive and probably will
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> I was wondering if we could talk for a minute on "what will be what on the webpage"
<beuno> as in "what wil be wiki, what will be static and what will be on the database"
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> well.
* jenda thinks
<jenda> No matter what I say now will probably be wrong :)
<beuno> maybe I don't need a straight answer as much as a short ping pong
<jenda> we will have a static front page and a few pages, such as contacts, about etc, I'm sure.
<jenda> then we'll have a few sections...
<beuno> yesterday in the meeting it was said that the howtos would be stored in the wiki, for example
<jenda> [downloadables; shipabbles; howtos] 
<jenda> yes
<jenda> I don't really even know what you can do with a database :)
<beuno> ok, well, basically, everything   ;D
<beuno> maybe my first question is what sections will be direct links to the ubuntu wiki?
<jenda> the howtos definitely.
<jenda> But I'd still like to be able to work with those links in a database-like manner.
<jenda> For example, sort the howtos by budget.
* beuno thinks...
<jenda> now the downloadables I'd like to be able to sort as well... for example, if the searcher were to look for all the posters, I'd like a catalogue-like or even web-forums-like list of posters to come up, with a preview and brief description.
<Burgundavia> that would be the driven by the existing catalogue, however
<beuno> ok... well
<beuno> no wordpress seems to be *needed* for all that
<beuno> sounds more like a custom database + php to me
<jenda> beuno: Dan is the guy to discuss that with :)
<jenda> I have no clue.
<beuno> I know, I know...
<beuno> just anxious, and Dan left 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-10
<desertc> :)  :)  :)  :)
<desertc> I am so happy about this.  It will be a wonderful method to let people know about Ubuntu.  I selected several screencasts that were good introductions to the Ubuntu features, and the DVD menu makes them so accessible.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-11
<DPi1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?highlight=%28CategoryArtwork%29
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-12
<DPic> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/175803
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-13
<thinkgeek> Hello?
<Burgundavia> thinkgeek: hello
<smartmass> anybody here?
<smartmass> hello
<smartmass> previously was ThinkGeek
<smartmass> is this a grassroots IRC channel for the promotion of Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> yes
<smartmass> I see. that's great.
<smartmass> I wanted to see about promoting Ubuntu to our customers.
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<smartmass> I co-founded ThinkGeek
<Burgundavia> ahh
<smartmass> and I think our customers would respond
<smartmass> not looking for a payout or anything.
<Burgundavia> what ideas had you been kicking around?
<smartmass> We send out monthly newsletters to tons of folks. I was thinking it would be great exposure to mention ubuntu and then give folks a chance to get a free distro.
<Burgundavia> ahh
<smartmass> do u get this all the time?
<Burgundavia> so you were thinking of a contest?
<smartmass> nah.
<Burgundavia> aren't most of your customers already aware of Linux in general?
<smartmass> Just sheer 'Hey! if you've been living in a forest for the past year, you probably don't know about Ubuntu'
<smartmass> they used to be.
<Burgundavia> used to be?
<smartmass> we have more Windows folks now.
<smartmass> because we have grown so much, our niche market has grown into something more mainstream.
<Burgundavia> right
<smartmass> I'm using windows.
<Burgundavia> are you looking for a short "what is Ubuntu" thing to put into your newsletter?
<smartmass> I used to use Linux. but switched like 3 years ago
<smartmass> Lemme give you an example of our newsletter. 1 sec.
<smartmass> http://www.thinkgeek.com/edm/20060719.shtml
<smartmass> so in the 'whats news' section. we would just have an image, then a bunch of text and talk about Ubuntu
<smartmass> and my hope is we can give away some distributions.
<smartmass> I'm not trying to be sketchy here.
<Burgundavia> well, the best way is probably to contact the shipit people at Canonical and explain that you are after CDs
<smartmass> It's a personal thing.
<smartmass> I want more folks to embrace the Linux thing, and I think I can help because of my position here.
<Burgundavia> ahh
<smartmass> and I really like the Ubuntu approach.
<Burgundavia> well, you could order some cds from shipit
<Burgundavia> throw them in every 100th order or something
<Burgundavia> bonus gift
<smartmass> so? what is the relation?
<Burgundavia> Canonical is the company that sponsors most of the Ubuntu Dev work
<smartmass> ubuntu --> shipit --> canonical?
<Burgundavia> they also sponsor shipit, which is a program to give out free cds
<smartmass> hehe. that was me.
<smartmass> Are you a developer, or a supporter?
<smartmass> or both or neither?
<Burgundavia> I do a bunch of stuff
<Burgundavia> wiki.ubuntu.com/CoreyBurger
<smartmass> woah. cool.
<smartmass> so do you think it's a good idea or not?
<smartmass> or are you skeptical about it?
<desertc> Maybe throw a brochure regarding Ubuntu into every Think Geek package?
<Burgundavia> or a copy of the cd in every shipment in Dec or something
<desertc> This would certainly help get the word out there.
<smartmass> http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?c=1&f=555555&u=ubuntu.com&u=thinkgeek.com&r=6m&y=r&z=3&h=400&w=700
<smartmass> not sure how accurate alexa is though.
<Burgundavia> smartmass: email shipit and suggest something
<smartmass> ok.
<Burgundavia> alexa requires a plugin that only works in IE, at least last time I tried
<smartmass> yeah. ok.
<smartmass> do you have a specific contact? or should i just try generic?
<desertc> Burgundavia is an authoritative contact...
<Burgundavia> not reall
<Burgundavia> really, just been around a while
<elkbuntu> thinkgeek dude?! niiiice
 * elkbuntu knows she's like 5 hours late on that, but still, niiiice
 * jenda waves at Burgundavia and elkbuntu
<jenda> wow, two hours ago, nevermind, then :
<jenda> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-14
 * emgent hi
<popey> http://digg.com/linux_unix/First_episode_of_Ubuntu_Full_Circle_podcast_out
<popey> digg digg digg
<elkbuntu> popey, oh my....
<popey> hi elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> popey, you should have choosed a podcaster who knows how to edit and clean audio
<elkbuntu> s/you/they/
<popey> feel free to help him - he's a fellow countryman :)
<elkbuntu> popey, i know. we get subjected to his mono-topical discussion in -au all the time
<popey> oh?
<elkbuntu> penguincentral.co.nr
<elkbuntu> the audio quality is equally horrid
<elkbuntu> this echoing is actually hurting my brain
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-16
<DPic> could a team be created to try to create a machine that is fully supported by gobuntu by contacting vendors of each of the necessary component to fully open up one piece of hardware for the project? 
<Burgundavia> DPic: it would be fairly easy to construct such a machine
<Burgundavia> DPic: buy an intel mobo with integrated wifi/eth/graphics
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> are Intel drivers open, Burgundavia?
<MenZa> I thought they were free (beer), but not free (freedom)
<poningru> no they are
<poningru> free as in freedom
<poningru> there are many laptops like that
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> Intel makes me happy.
<MenZa> I installed Ubuntu on a fully-Intel'ed laptop for a friend
<MenZa> Booted, set screen res correctly, sound worked, automatically connected to their wlan
<MenZa> It was quite amazing
<poningru> indeed
<poningru> I think what we should start doing is a campaign called 100ubuntu
<poningru> list of laptops and features that work 100 percent out of the box in ubuntu
<poningru> canonical would test these things and give them that mark
<poningru> if we want we can also do acording to supported versions too
<poningru> like 100 ubuntu 7.04
<poningru> the unfortunate thing is ofcourse I dont think some of the hardware compatibility carries over
<Burgundavia> MenZa: the new Intel drivers need no firmware, so yes
<DPic> about the gobuntu machine-- isn't it not just about drivers, it's also about the firmware
<Burgundavia> DPic: the new intel wireless drivers require no firmware
<DPic> hmm then how about a place where all gobuntu supported hardware can be found? 
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-09
<meoblast001> we should make a commercial =D
<meoblast001> and air it nationwide
<meoblast001> lets call it.... The Big Ubuntu Commercial Project
<BHSPitMonkey> go for it
<BHSPitMonkey> (I'm not sure what a commercial does for something that isn't commercial)
<meoblast001> draws attention
<meoblast001> makes ppl stop saying "Linwhat?"
<rjian> good morning everyone
<myckeul> mouhahah
<myckeul> :)
<myckeul> hello everybody !
<quesh-m> http://www.ndeschildre.net/2008/12/09/on-a-new-ubuntu-news-website/
<quesh-m> it's a very good idea
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-10
<Saz> hi
<Saz>  well...i started working at computer store - in Africa. My boss wants to move from pirated XP/Vista to Ubuntu so that he doesnt get into trouble. The general clientele are more microsoft familiar. What i need help with is how to promote ubuntu over XP/Vista & aid them in understanding how ubuntu works without confusing them. Furthemore, how to get additional applcaitions which will spice up their experience with ubuntu
<Saz> ny1 ?
<elkbuntu> Saz, what part of africa?
<elkbuntu> it's a big and broad place, and what would work in johannesburg isnt going to work in the middle of ethiopia
<Saz> lets say South Africa 
<Saz> Johanesburg
<elkbuntu> Saz, #ubuntu-za probably would be the best way to network, if it is actually south africa you're in.
<Saz> ok
<Saz> what does op help deal with ?
<elkbuntu> bans and stuff
<Saz> k
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-13
<rjian> hello jenda 
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-14
<`Chris> Hello #Ubuntu-marketing I am in search of a radio advert already composed for TC. Do you know if such an advert exists? I am aiming to get free advertising on a radio station that is partnered with a popular text-based game that I play (torncity.com) which has roughly 50,000 users daily.
<`Chris> *composed for Ubuntu
<`Chris> Not TC, doh!
<BHSPitLappy> TC?
<BHSPitLappy> oh, I guess it stands for "torncity"
<meoblast001> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEvD9RHlccc
<meoblast001> we should make a commercial like that
<meoblast001> but more professionally recorded
<`Chris> Yeah BHSPitLappy it does stand for that, anyone know for any good Ubuntu radio material then? :)
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue121
<MenZa> \o/
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-07
<drunkpunk> hey all just found out about u guys and wondered how to help
<elky> the /topic will help. introduce yourself on the mailing list, etc :)
<drunkpunk> hi elky what marketing materials are available?
<drunkpunk> i tried to send an SAE to get some UBuntu stickers and never had anything back...
<elky> as i said, introduce yourself to the mailing list mentioned in the /topic of this channel
<drunkpunk> so juts go to ubuntu-marketing/topic?
<drunkpunk> apologies for my noobeness
<elky> no, type "/topic" without the quote marks in to your irc client wherre you're typing to me already
<elky> it'll tell you the message that's been put in to the topic of this channel
<elky> !ml
<ubot4> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<elky> :)
<drunkpunk> i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! lol
<drunkpunk> okeydoke, joined UK mailing list
<drunkpunk> now do you assign me a gun and Bill Gates address?
<popey> drunkpunk: uk mailing list isnt the marketing mailing list
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<drunkpunk> popey: thx! NOW i get the gun?
<popey> we tend not to advocate violence towards the CEOs of our competitors.
<talsemgeest> drunkpunk: We prefer to improve Ubuntu rather than putting down microsoft :)
<drunkpunk> ok, i'll accept tha
<drunkpunk> i was just attempting humour
<drunkpunk> and beside they do already do so much for us
<popey> indeed, they released Windows Vista.. which was an epic win for us :)
<talsemgeest> drunkpunk: I think Linus Torvalds puts it best: "Really, I'm not out to destroy Microsoft. That will just be a completely unintentional side effect. "
<drunkpunk> lol it was Vista that pushed me to go Ubuntu
<drunkpunk> and i aint lookin back
<drunkpunk> so far persuaded 5 people on my college course to try ubuntu and would like to get a minimum of one linux box on campus itself
<talsemgeest> drunkpunk: Very nice :)
<drunkpunk> spose i'd better go read those mailing lists and get some clue what this place is all about
<drunkpunk> any further tips or advice?
<drunkpunk> have i broken some kind of netiquette round here?
<popey> nope
<popey> it's just frequently quiet here
<drunkpunk> phew! thought i'd popped into some closed meeting and evryone was waiting for me to leave before any actuall discussion continued
<drunkpunk> so how does this place work? does most discussion take place via mailing lists?
<popey> the marketing team is somewhat quiet
<popey> so communication doesn't happen in many places
<drunkpunk> shame, i have quite a bit of energy and i'd love to help
<popey> feel free!
<drunkpunk> so, what has the marketing team done in the less quiet moments?
<popey> good question
<popey> "not much"
<drunkpunk> wow this bears all the hallmarks of a challenge!
<drunkpunk> i was thinking there'd be some kind of promotional resources pack
<drunkpunk> even if it was only like a DIT printout type affair
<drunkpunk> DIY*
<drunkpunk> do you guys have any donations sent your way?
<popey> there are DIY marketing items
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/
<drunkpunk> thx
<popey> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<drunkpunk> please dont think i'm being overcritical - i'm just making up for my lack of research at this stage
<elky> popey, oh that's where spreadubuntu went to?
<popey> didnt know it moved
<elky> i tried spreadubuntu.com
<elky> it goes to ubuntu.com
<popey> it should be moving to spread.ubuntu.com
<popey> (I think)
<drunkpunk> while i'm here, can u guys help with a basic IRC question - how to add groups like you guys and ubuntu help so i dont have to type in channels when i wnat to return?  i'm using pidgin...
<popey> i dont know, I dont use pidgin, sorry
<drunkpunk> np, i'm learning like 5 new things a day with linux and thats obviously going to be the next one
<drunkpunk> never use IRC until last week
<drunkpunk> right, i've thumbed both those links "up" on stumbleupon for some crafty creativity later on and i'll introduce myself on the mailing lists when i get home from college shortly too.  nice to meet you both
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-13
<rrnwexec> greetings from Vancouver
<rrnwexec> question for people that have made posters... any takers?
<popey> rrnwexec: ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-12-17
<stjohnmedrano> advance merry christmas everyone 
<Linden940> stjohnmedrano, merry Christmas to you asl well
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-12-12
<kumaresan> hello guys
<Silverlion> hey there
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-12-15
<Bash> yo
<Bash> anyone here?
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-12-13
<huayra> This channel used to be filled up with people...
<huayra> anyway, if any of you is interested in advancing SpreadUbuntuand working with Jone on the Ubuntu Advocacy Kit to make Marketing kits forLoCo usage, then join the meeting today at 3pm UTC on #ubuntu-community-team
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-12-14
<smakarl> suggestion: the Ubuntu master ISO disk to include Pidgin to get people chatting with good quality
